# Streckenzustand Liberec, Horni Krupka, Boi Dar...



## Piefke (11. April 2008)

Die neue Saison steht ja vor der Tür - wer lässt sie rein   
Alle scharen mit den Hufen und wollen biken, aber wo geht das schon?
Es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn wir hier mal die aktuellen Streckenbeschaffenheiten sammeln können, wenn jemand schon mal irgendwo war - erfolgreich oder erfolglos 
Also in Kurzform vielleicht so:
Ort:
Lift: an/aus an ab, aus ab...
Strecke: feucht, Schlamm, Schnee, trocken...
Neuigkeiten, Sonstiges, gute Kneipe,....

Wir wollten in zwei drei Wochen mal nach Horni - werde dann auch berichten.

Es wäre schön, wenn man vorher schon weiß, was einen so ungefähr erwartet.


----------



## -hr- (11. April 2008)

Vom Jeschken gibts nichts neues, da liegt bzw. lag bis vor kurzem noch Schnee. Im Moment kann man den Berg vor Wolken nicht sehen.

Vor Anfang Mai 08 geht dort eh nichts. Wenn es was Neues gibt meld ich mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzeldödel (11. April 2008)

Hallo,

als "Böhmenfan" will ich 3 längere Touren bis ins Ohretal und zurück auf den Kamm fahren, im GPS ist schon alles abgesteckt- habe die TOPO CZ . Bin auf Zustandsberichte gespannt und werde selbst berichten.
Wie schaut es in diesem Jahr mit dem Windbruch aus?? #

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. April 2008)

Könntet ihr (für jemanden der noch nie dort war) ein paar allgemeine Tipps zu Krupka und Liberec geben? Ich habe bezüglich Krupka schon etwas von Autoklau gelesen- wo/wann kann man denn gefahrlos parken?
Wie sieht es mit der Verpflegung aus, gibts Biergärten in denen man sein Bike im Auge behalten kann? So Sachen halt. 
So wie es die letzten Tage geregnet hat, wäre es im Moment sicher noch sinnlos dahin zu fahren?


----------



## Piefke (17. April 2008)

Horni Krupka: Ich habe immer oben bei der Kneipe geparkt und hatte nie Probleme wegen Klauen. Vor der Kneipe stehen ein paar Biertische, ich weiß aber nicht, ob man da bedient wird. Wir haben uns in der Kneipe immer ans Fenster gesetzt.

Liberec: gebührenpflichtiger Parkplatz, auch nie Probleme gehabt. Unten am Lift gibt es einen preiswerten Imbiss, da kann man mit dem Bike bis ranfahren.

Ansonsten siehe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=131662
http://www.2426i.com/v2/indexcz.htm
http://www.hochschieben-runterfahren.com/
http://www.ride-le.de/


----------



## Waldschleicher (17. April 2008)

Ah danke, da hab ich noch ein wenig Lesestoff.


----------



## Fragga (30. April 2008)

ab 1. Mai is der Lift auf'n Jeschken in Liberec wieder geöffnet


----------



## Piefke (30. April 2008)

Fragga schrieb:


> ab 1. Mai is der Lift auf'n Jeschken in Liberec wieder geöffnet



Sehr schön   
Nach den erhöhten Liftpreisen in Horni ist ja Liberec jetzt deutlich preiswerter.


----------



## -hr- (2. Mai 2008)

So, der Bikepark Jested in Libererc hat seit 01.05.2008 offen. Mai/Juni nur Sa und So, Juli/August die ganze Woche geöffnet...


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (6. Mai 2008)

hi,

weis von euch schon jemand ob die strecke ind spindlermühle offen hat´, bzwl. wie der streckenzustand ist?
wir fahren über pfingsten dahin.

gruß


----------



## stylefaktor (8. Mai 2008)

Vor nun schon knapp 2 Wochen:
Krupka - Lift 3,50  - das hat uns so erschreckt, daß wir weiter nach Bozi sind. 
Bozi - kein Schlamm! Aber aus dem Grund, daß es dort nun gar keine Erde mehr auf der Schrecke gibt, nur Steine und ein paar Wurzeln. Noch anstrengender als früher, aber mit Kondi, Konzentration und Willen gut fahrbar. Oben am besten ganz lange rechts unterm Lift bleiben. Die fahrbarste Linie, nass, man kann selbst beim Fahren das wasser plätschern hören. Die neueren Streckenabschnitte im oberen Teil kann man völlig vergessen - die alten Linien gehen nicht wirklich gut (sehr ausgespült) aber deutlich besser. Sonst alles beim Alten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupin the 3rd (9. Mai 2008)

die Lifte haben in Spindlermühle Samstag und Sonntag auf, Montag wussten sie noch nicht, da in CZ kein Feiertag ist soweit ich weiss.
Morgen früh um 5 gehts los bis Montag ...


----------



## -hr- (10. Mai 2008)

Also laut Website hat der Park in Spindlermühle erst ab Juni geöffnet. 

http://www.skiareal.cz/defaultde_leto.asp

Aber trotzdem viel Spass...


----------



## stylefaktor (13. Mai 2008)

Ja, Spindler hat noch zu. Es liegt auch noch reichlich alter Kunstschnee auf der Piste. Wartet bis zum Sommer!

Liberec ist absolut sweet!   Die DH Wettkampfpiste ist noch im Bau bzw. sind dort Waldarbeiter zu gange. Die anderen Pisten machen richtig Spaß ohne extrem zu werden. 2 DH/ Freeride- Strecken mit ordentlich Wurzeln und etwas Air Time, ein enger kurviger Track unterm Lift mit viel Back Ups einigen Sprüngen, zu ca. 2/3 fertig - unterer Teil noch im Bau. Die Strecken lassen sich teilweise mittendrin kombinieren. Wird nie langweilig.
Pfingsten war es dort schön staubig und flowig. Der Lift ist schnell und mit Punktekarte recht günstig (20 Fahrten für 800 Kronen). Nur in Tschechischen Kronen zahlbar! 
Leider zur Zeit Liftbetrieb nur am Wochenende. Nette Pensionen nur wenige hundert Meter vom Lift entfernt.


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (13. Mai 2008)

hey stylefaktor,

spindlermühle wird am 15.5. aufgemacht, zum glück war liberec nur ne 1h entfernt.
war ein geiler sonntag, bis das unser kolloge im kh gelandet ist!
der park in liberec ist sehr geil und macht durch die kombi-möglichkeiten mordsmäßig viel spass.
wir waren montag noch in krupka, die strecke ist sehr geil, aber das nächste mal beser ne 220er scheibe hinten, das geht ja tierisch auf die bremsen, aber sehr geil, der lift ist ja mal oldschool,
wo wart ihr denn gestern?`

gruß sebastian


----------



## bodo bagger (13. Mai 2008)

Lupin the 3rd schrieb:


> hey stylefaktor,
> 
> kombi-möglichkeiten mordsmäßig viel spass.
> wir waren montag noch in krupka, die strecke ist sehr geil, aber das nächste mal beser ne 220er scheibe hinten, das geht ja tierisch auf die bremsen, aber sehr geil, der lift ist ja mal oldschool,
> ...



digga du bremst eindeutig zu viel. bin mit 100kg kampfgewicht gerade den 601er am gerda lake mit ner juicy und 180er scheibe runter ohne probleme und verglasen der scheibe.


----------



## stylefaktor (14. Mai 2008)

Ach Sebastian,

wir waren praktisch auf dem weg nach Krupka, als wir feststellten, wie zufrieden wir mit den 3 Tagen in Liberec waren und beschlossen, lieber bei mir im Garten zu grillen. 
Wir waren einfach nur faul! 

Krupka fetzt! Ist schon etwas steiler als der Rest und rockt gut ab!

Man sieht sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkJST (29. Mai 2008)

Zum Männertag warn wir aufm Jeschken...auf der roten Route runter lagen an einer Stelle Bäume und ne schöne Schlammschlacht wars. Naja is ja schon ne weile her.


----------



## El Buttono (29. Mai 2008)

Waren am Männertag erst in krupka aber da der Lift dort offline war sind wir weiter nach Reichenberg/ Liberec. Hat einer ne Ahnung ob Krupka jetzt wieder fahrbar ist??? Wollten in 2 Wochen mal hin....


----------



## bodo bagger (30. Mai 2008)

El Buttono schrieb:


> Waren am Männertag erst in krupka aber da der Lift dort offline war sind wir weiter nach Reichenberg/ Liberec. Hat einer ne Ahnung ob Krupka jetzt wieder fahrbar ist??? Wollten in 2 Wochen mal hin....



fahrbar ist krupka schon, bloß ob ihrer preispolitik bleiben den honzas wohl gerade die liftkunden weg (3,5eur pro fahrt). aus dem grund war der lift in der letzten zeit wohl auch öfters offline bzw fuhr sehr unregelmäßig.

lohnt eigentlich nur noch, wenn man selber shuttelt um die kosten einigermaßen im griff zu halten.


----------



## El Buttono (31. Mai 2008)

Da wir nur zu 2t unterwegs sind ist shutteln leider etwas beschissen. Hast Du ne Ahnung wo man in Erfahrung bringen kann ob der Lift nun offen ist oder nicht, mal abgesehen vom Preis? Letztes Jahr hatten die ja noch durchweg auf....


----------



## Piefke (2. Juni 2008)

So endlich ist es so weit, nach vielen arbeitsreichen Wochenenden werden wir am Samstag, 7. Juni 2008, nach Horni Krupka fahren.
Wir sind zu viert und werden shutteln - hätten noch zwei Plätze frei - bei Interesse melden oder halt auf gut Glück versuchen.


----------



## PiPoWicZ (2. Juni 2008)

Fahrt ihr n DD vorbei ? Ich würde gerne mitkommen


----------



## Stormi (7. Juni 2008)

jo ich war die komplette letzte woche in krupka lift fährt solange es nich regnet und streckenzustand is auch in ordnung die neue(alte) wc-Strecke is teilweise ziuemlich zerramscht aber immernoch gudd befahrbar die anderen strekcen sind ebenfalls freigeräumt und in gudden zustand, mann kann alle 9 oder 10 variationen komplett fahren


----------



## Piefke (7. Juni 2008)

Gestern kam die endgültige Absage für heute - Heuernte


----------



## Piefke (28. Juni 2008)

so, wir waren heute kurz entschlossen in Horni Krupka.
Strecke: trocken, schon staubig, sehr hart und steinig - DH-Reifen bzw. Ersatzschläuche dringend angebracht
Lift: lief nur vormittags - waren zum Glück mit Kleinbus und haben geshuttelt, haben sogar noch 4 Rentner mit herunter genommen, die mit dem Lift hoch gefahren waren und denen man dann oben gesagt hat: "Kümmern Sie sich, wie sie herunter kommen"
Auf den Lift kann man sich echt nicht mehr verlassen!
Kneipe oben am Lift wie immer zu empfehlen.

Schadensbilanz: drei Platten, davon ein zerstörter Reifen, ein Schaltauge abgerissen, ein Schaltwerk verbogen, ein Kettenschloss verloren

Insgesamt ein schöner Tag.


----------



## Piefke (2. August 2008)

Wie sieht es denn momentan in Liberec aus?
Wir werden am Montag 3. August vor Ort sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (5. August 2008)

So kurzer Bericht aus Liberec:
Strecke umterm Lift (B1) ist so gut wie fertig und schön zu fahren, oben ein paar hundeenge Kurven aber dann auch ein paar Sprünge, North Shores, Anlieger... 
Von den North Shores (B1b) war noch nichts zu sehen
Die Strecke B3 existiert auch noch nicht.
B2 ist unverändert und bei oder nach Regen sehr rutschig.

Die Strecken waren früh trocken und sehr gut fahrbar, über Mittag hat es geregnet und es gab erst mal das große Rutschen. Die Strecken trocknen aber schnell wieder ab.

Der große Parkplatz wird gebaut und ist nicht nutzbar. Es gibt daneben eine kleinere Abstellfläche; kostenlos, aber unbewacht; war auch ziemlich voll; zeitiges Kommen sichert gute Plätze







Imbiss am Lift ist OK, auf der Heimreise in Billy Postel nad Nissou sehr gut gegessen.

Schadensbilanz:
ein schmerzender Oberschenkel
ein abgerissenes Schaltauge


----------



## Stormi (5. August 2008)

wie stehts mit den liftpreisen ?


----------



## Piefke (5. August 2008)

Liftpreise unverändert:
1 Fahrt: 60 kr
5er Karte 250 Kr
10er 450 Kr
20er 800 Kr

Wobei wir gestern gesehen haben, dass zwei Leute sich auch ein Karte teilen können (ob dürfen weiß ich nicht)


----------



## Fragga (5. August 2008)

Eine Karte teilen geht vollkommen in Ordnung, solange jeder eine Fahrt jeweils für sich löst!


----------



## -hr- (5. August 2008)

Hmm, hätte ich das eher gewusst wäre ich auch mit rangekommen... Naja beim nächsten mal vllt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. August 2008)

Wäre meine Lyrik nicht schon wieder seit 2 Wochen unterwegs...
War jemand mit dem Foto dort?
@all: Kann man trotzdem irgendwo sicher parken, auch unter der Woche? Macht mir ein bissl zu schaffen. Nicht das mein oller Passat viel wert wäre, aber ich trau den Tschechen nicht über den Weg.


----------



## Piefke (5. August 2008)

Unser guter alter Mercedes Transporter stand am Nachmittag immer noch unversehrt da, mit Fritzz bzw. Wildsau (ab Mittag) drin.
Cam hatten wir vergessen.


----------



## Fragga (6. August 2008)

Ums Auto brauchst du dir eigtl keine Sorgen machen! 
Wenn man früh genug kommt kann man auf den einen Parkplatz hinter der Kneipe vorn an der Straße parken. Und da is immer soviel los, da wird sicher kein Auto aufgeknackt!
Jedenfalls hatten wir in den letzten 3 Jahren Jeschken nie Probleme.

Ihr könnt ja nächstes mal bescheid sagen, wenn ihr mal wieder hier in der Ecke seid, da kommen wir bestimmt auch mal vorbei geschneit 

@Waldschleicher: frische Fotos vom Jeschken gibts eigtl regelmäsig bei uns auffer Website -> www.hochschieben-runterfahren.com


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. August 2008)

Wenn ich die Lyrik noch in diesem Jahrhundert funktionstüchtig zurück bekomme, dann schau ich mir das Ganze mal an. B1 sieht recht anfängertauglich aus. 
@Fragga: Jepp, hab ich schon studiert. 

Sehe ich das richtig, man kommt mit dem Bike nur über den Lift "B1" hoch? Also nicht direkt zum Turm? Würde sich ein Abstecher dorthin lohnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fragga (7. August 2008)

auf den Turm kannst du auch mit dem Kabinenlift fahren! Kostet allerdings relativ viel die Fahrt, glaub mit Bike 110 Kronen!
Aber von dort aus gibt es auch relativ schöne Trails, wo aber an normalen schönen Tagen auch viele Leute unterwegs sein können. 
Um mal vorbei zu schauen würde es sich auf jeden Fall lohnen  ...oder du fährst/schiebst halt vom B1 Sessellift bis hoch!


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. August 2008)

Fragga schrieb:


> auf den Turm kannst du auch mit dem Kabinenlift fahren! Kostet allerdings relativ viel die Fahrt, glaub mit Bike 110 Kronen!
> Aber von dort aus gibt es auch relativ schöne Trails, wo aber an normalen schönen Tagen auch viele Leute unterwegs sein können.
> Um mal vorbei zu schauen würde es sich auf jeden Fall lohnen * ...oder du fährst/schiebst halt vom B1 Sessellift bis hoch!*



Ich fahre latürnich, Enduro seidank. 
Wenn es soweit ist, gebe ich bescheid. Vielleicht möchte sich ja jemand anschliessen.


----------



## Fragga (9. August 2008)

also wir fahrn kommenden Freitag wieder hin...


----------



## -hr- (9. August 2008)

Fährt irgendeiner am Samstag den 16.08.08 nach SpindlerMühl? Wir werden dort sein... Na dann...
http://www.skiareal.cz/mtbde_leto.asp


----------



## Piefke (18. August 2008)

Ich kann zwar nicht mit (dienstlich verhindert und noch schmerzender Oberschenkel), aber drei Kumpels von mir fahren am Mittwoch (20. 8.) mal wieder nach Liberec - zwei Wildsäue und ein Big Hit sind dann unterwegs.


----------



## Fragga (19. August 2008)

Oha cool, danke für die Information!

Vllt schau ich auch mal vorbei...die andern sind leider auch alle Arbeiten!

Wir werden aber auf jeden fall Freitag und/oder Samstag fahrn...evtl Samstag nach Spindlermühlen, je nach Wetter! Aber steht alles noch nicht ganz fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -hr- (19. August 2008)

Hmm, mal schauen vllt komme ich ja auch mal mit ran.


----------



## Fragga (19. August 2008)

So wenns morgen nich gerade wie aus Eimern pisst oder Frösche vom Himmel fallen, werden Heiko udn ich auch mal vorbeischauen!


----------



## -hr- (20. August 2008)

Ja und wir waren da...


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. August 2008)

Gerade habe ich erfahren, das ich noch locker eine Woche auf die neue Gabel warten muss. Jetzt, wo ich Zeit hätte, hängt die Kiste zerlegt im Keller. 
Was würdet ihr sagen: ich habe einen Satz Minion 2,5 und einen Satz Swampthing 2,35. Jeweils nur die leichte 1-ply Version. Welche würdet ihr derzeit für Liberec nehmen, staubtrocken wird es ja demnächst nicht werden? 
Oder lieber gleich etwas anderes bestellen (einen Satz Muddy Marry 2,35 bspw.)?


----------



## kcvemu (4. September 2008)

So besser spät als nie ich hatte ja am 20. 08 in Liberec versprochen das ich mich hier auch mal blicken lasse. Diesmal haben wir auch ein paar Bilder gemacht und sobald mein Handy wieder funktionstüchtig ist werde ich sie hier auch reinstellen.
Alles in allem ein echt schöner Tag. Hat mich echt gefreut mal andere zu treffen mit den man quatschen konnte (gestalltet sich mit den Tschechen ja meist etwas schwierig). Ne war super. Nur der schlechte Zustand mancher Anlieger war echt belastend. Ich hab immernoch schmerzen in der Schulter  

emu


----------



## Piefke (30. September 2008)

Noch mal ein kurzer Bericht von Sonntag, 28. 9. 2008 Liberec:
- sehr angenehmes Wetter
- sehr gute Streckenbedingungen - nicht zu nass und nicht zu trocken
- sehr viele Biker unterwegs - ca. 40 Bikes standen jedesmal unten am Lift, trotzdem war auf den Strecken kein Stau - hat sich gut verteilt
- die Strecken sind unverändert

Insgesamt ein schöner Tag
Schadensbilanz:
- 2 Platten
- ein Schaltauge - beides zum  Glück nicht bei mir


----------



## sven_ole (10. Oktober 2008)

weiss jemand, ob der lift in krupka momentan funktioniert? wir wollen sonntag (12.10.08) evtl. hinfahren.


----------



## -hr- (11. Oktober 2008)

Spindlermühl ist seit 05.10.2008 geschlossen,
Liberec ist der letzte offene Tag der 12.10.2008, danach ist geschlossen...
...und schon ist wieder Winter *MIST*


----------



## Piefke (12. Oktober 2008)

sven_ole schrieb:


> weiss jemand, ob der lift in krupka momentan funktioniert? wir wollen sonntag (12.10.08) evtl. hinfahren.



Auf den Lift in Horni Krupka kann man sich nicht mehr verlassen. Wir waren im Juni dort, da ging er vormittags und war am nachmittag aus.
Wir hatten uns auf Grund der Liftpreise eh auf Shutteln eingestellt und das geht in Horni recht gut.


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (6. April 2009)

So jetzt krame ich den thread mal wieder raus. Weiss jemand von euch wann der jeschken wieder zum Downhillfahren aufmacht und die Strecke in Spindler Mühle?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. April 2009)

http://www.hochschieben-runterfahren.com/page6.html


----------



## Piefke (7. April 2009)

Die Bikeparks werden nicht vor Mai öffnen.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. April 2009)

http://www.snowhill.cz/jested/web-kamera

Sieht nicht so aus. Aber:

http://leto.snowhill.cz/jested/


----------



## Fragga (10. April 2009)

Die letzten Jahre hat der Lift für die Sommersaison am ersten Maiwochenende geöffnet. Wird dieses Jahr wohl sicher auch wieder so werden.
Wer trotzdem schonmal irgendwo fahrn will, kann ja die Seilbahn nehmen...allerdings lohnt sich das glaub noch nicht so, siehe Webcams -> viel zu viel Schnee.


----------



## -hr- (23. April 2009)

Der Bikepark Jeschken hat laut: 
http://leto.snowhill.cz/jested/language/de
ab diesem Wochenende offen.

Rokytnice macht laut
http://www.skiareal-rokytnice.cz/de/Sommerbetrieb.html
ab 01.05.2009 auf.

Spindler Mühle macht laut
http://www.skiareal.cz/mtbde_leto.asp
erst ab Juni 2009 auf.

Na dann, kanns ja losgehen.


----------



## Piefke (23. April 2009)

Wie sieht es zur Zeit in Horni Krupka aus?


----------



## CaptainPsycho (30. April 2009)

Piefke schrieb:


> Wie sieht es zur Zeit in Horni Krupka aus?



Wir wollen morgen hin.

Grüße Joachim


----------



## Piefke (3. Mai 2009)

Liberec ist offen.
Die Strecke war heute sehr trocken, es staubte schon sehr.
Ansonsten ist da alles wie im letzten Jahr.


----------



## CaptainPsycho (3. Mai 2009)

Piefke schrieb:


> Wie sieht es zur Zeit in Horni Krupka aus?



Strecke ist ok.
Irgendwie haben einige Leute da auch hier und da ein paar komische große Sprünge in den Wald gezimmert.

Liftpreis mit 3,50 EUR noch immer teuer.

Grüße Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiPoWicZ (3. Mai 2009)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> Strecke ist ok.
> Irgendwie haben einige Leute da auch hier und da ein paar komische große Sprünge in den Wald gezimmert.
> 
> Liftpreis mit 3,50 EUR noch immer teuer.
> ...



komische große ? wie sind die denn so ?


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. August 2009)

Ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich einen kleinen Ausflug nach Krupka machen. Kann man sich auch unter der Woche auf den Lift verlassen? 
Findet man die Strecken, gibts da Markierungen?


----------



## CaptainPsycho (5. August 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich einen kleinen Ausflug nach Krupka machen. Kann man sich auch unter der Woche auf den Lift verlassen?
> Findet man die Strecken, gibts da Markierungen?



Also der Lift sollte auch unter der Woche laufen.

Finden tut man die Strecken, wenn man weiss, wo sie anfangen. Ansonsten ist die Orientierung nicht immer leicht, da es keinerlei Markierungen gibt.

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. August 2009)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> Also der Lift sollte auch unter der Woche laufen.
> 
> Finden tut man die Strecken, wenn man weiss, wo sie anfangen. Ansonsten ist die Orientierung nicht immer leicht, da es keinerlei Markierungen gibt.
> 
> ...



Hi Joachim,
danke. Gibt es irgendwo eine HP mit Skizzen, wie bspw. "hochschiebenrunterfahren..."?

Grüße, Kai


----------



## spümco (6. August 2009)

Lift läuft, ausser der hat mal wieder Panne...
http://www.komarivizka.eu/seilbahn.html

Strecke ist eigentlich einfach zu finden,
einfach von oben hinten erst das Stück Asphaltstrasse Stück über die Wiese, durch den Wald (breiterer Weg) und dann sieht man sicher schon die ertsen Spuren, geht dann scharf (Var.1) oder ganz scharf (Var.2) rechts weg.


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. August 2009)

Der Lift hatte glücklicherweise keine Panne. In Kronen bezahlt, kostet er auch "nur" rund 3. 
Ich habe an dem kleinen Skilift ein Band gesehen und bin dort abgebogen. Die Strecken waren alle gaaaanz schön scharf. Jedenfalls kam ich mir als "Anfänger" mit meinem Enduro recht deplatziert vor. 
Es gibt also nicht irgendwo davor/dahinter irgendwelche, ähm, fluffichere Strecken? 
Komischerweise habe ich, trotz genialem Wetter, nicht einen Einzigen gepanzerten Reiter entdecken können. Also nix mit hinterherfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainPsycho (6. August 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Der Lift hatte glücklicherweise keine Panne. In Kronen bezahlt, kostet er auch "nur" rund 3.
> Ich habe an dem kleinen Skilift ein Band gesehen und bin dort abgebogen. Die Strecken waren alle gaaaanz schön scharf. Jedenfalls kam ich mir als "Anfänger" mit meinem Enduro recht deplatziert vor.
> Es gibt also nicht irgendwo davor/dahinter irgendwelche, ähm, fluffichere Strecken?
> Komischerweise habe ich, trotz genialem Wetter, nicht einen Einzigen gepanzerten Reiter entdecken können. Also nix mit hinterherfahren.



Also fluffig sind die eigentlich alle. Du brauchst halt unbedingt ordentliche DH-Reifen.

Dass du mitten in der Woche dort niemanden weiter antriffst is ja fast normal. Ausserdem sind die Liftpreise halt recht zackig.

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. August 2009)

Ich hatte 2,5er Minion F/R drauf, in 60a ,sind vielleicht auch schon etwas ausgehärtet. Damit bin ich auf dem losen Untergrund (da, wo es drauf ankommt) nur gerutscht. Naja, für den nächsten Ausflug hole ich etwas anderes, dann noch ein bissl Übung...  



> Also fluffig sind die eigentlich alle.



Da sind etliche Stellen, die ich nie fahren würde. Tourenschwuchtel halt.  Ganz abgesehen von den Abschussrampen, die "komischen Großen...". Aua.


----------



## Steve Style (7. August 2009)

Lief der Lift eigentlich "durch", oder haben die Herren den mal wieder nur alle dreiviertel Stunden (oder so ähnlich) angeworfen, so dass man seine knappe Freizeit mit Warten an der Talstation verbringen muss.

Shuttlen ist zwar in Krupka gut möglich, aber mein ökologisches Gewissen drückt da schon gewaltig...

Aufgrund der Warterei war ich schon seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr in Krupka. Könnte bitte ein Insider mal kurz schildern, was es an neuen Sprüngen, Aktraktionen etc. gibt?


----------



## Piefke (7. August 2009)

Wir wollen am Sonntag, 9. 8. 2009 nach Liberec.
Wir hätten noch zwei Plätze frei im Bus . könnten auf der Strecke BZ - LÖB - ZI also auch jemanden mitnehmen - bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. August 2009)

Steve Style schrieb:


> Lief der Lift eigentlich "durch", oder haben die Herren den mal wieder nur alle dreiviertel Stunden (oder so ähnlich) angeworfen, so dass man seine knappe Freizeit mit Warten an der Talstation verbringen muss.
> 
> Shuttlen ist zwar in Krupka gut möglich, aber mein ökologisches Gewissen drückt da schon gewaltig...
> 
> Aufgrund der Warterei war ich schon seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr in Krupka. Könnte bitte ein Insider mal kurz schildern, was es an neuen Sprüngen, Aktraktionen etc. gibt?



Der Lift fuhr immer 10.30, 11.30 usw., es waren aber auch nicht sehr viel Leute da... Wenn du also kurz vor um kommst, wartest du.


----------



## Steve Style (10. August 2009)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Der Lift fuhr immer 10.30, 11.30 usw., es waren aber auch nicht sehr viel Leute da... Wenn du also kurz vor um kommst, wartest du.



Danke für die Info. So wie es aussieht, ist es weiterhin unbefriedigend, wenn ich mehr stehe wie fahre.


----------



## Piefke (12. August 2009)

So mal ein kurzer Bericht zu Liberec:

Datum: Sonntag, 9.8.2009
Strecke: trocken, z.t. ausgefahren und ruppig, aber gut fahrbar
Lift: läuft wie immer im 1/2H - Takt, nur werden jetzt die Bikes immer mit den Fahrern transportiert und nicht mehr ganz zum Schluss.
Parken: der kleine kostenlose Parkplatz wurde noch weiter verkleinert, in die Tiefgarage passten wir nicht rein, also haben wir oben an der Talstation der Seilbahn geparkt.
Imbiss: so weit OK, nur der Knabe war hoffnungslos überfordert

Schadensbilanz: ein Plattfuß - nicht bei mir


----------



## Huckster82 (13. August 2009)

Wir waren gestern in Liberec es lässt sich verdammt geil fahren am Anfang hats mal kurz geregnet aber dann gings gut ab....


----------



## Piefke (9. Oktober 2009)

Wie lange hat Liberec dieses Jahr noch offen?


----------



## spümco (10. Oktober 2009)

Noch bis 31.10, aber immer nur am Wochenende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -hr- (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd da nicht drauf wetten das Liberec noch so lange auf hat. Heut viel der erste Schnee und es kann gut möglich sein das der Park für dieses Jahr schon dicht ist...


----------



## Huckster82 (13. Oktober 2009)

Uhhh wir wollten am 24.Oktober nochma hinfahren...Uhh das würd wohl bestimmt nix aber kannst ja ma Bescheid geben...


----------



## Piefke (14. Oktober 2009)

Wir wollen auch am 24. oder 25. 10. nochmal hin - zur Zeit sieht es wettertechnisch eher schlecht aus.


----------



## Huckster82 (14. Oktober 2009)

Glaub auch ni das es was würd..Wetter sagt das es die ganze Woche schneien und ziemlich kalt werden soll...naja vieleicht machts wetter ja nochma mit..


----------



## Piefke (19. Oktober 2009)

auf http://www.skijested.cz/cz steht:

POZOR, POZOR "LetnÃ­ sezona" jeÅ¡tÄ neskonÄila!!!

was so viel heiÃt wie:

Achtung, Achtung "Summer Season" ist abgeschlossen!

andererseits:

Bike park 2426i ÄÃ¡steÄnÄ v provozu!!!

Bike Park 2426 teilweise in Betrieb!

Was ist denn nun?


----------



## -hr- (21. Oktober 2009)

In Liberec ist geschlossen... Dort liegt/lag schon schön Schnee... Das wars für dieses Jahr...


----------



## Piefke (21. Oktober 2009)

Schade, da kann ich die V2 erst nächste Saison in Liberec testen.
Naja, nicht zu ändern. Evtl. fahren wir noch mal nach Horni Krupka.


----------



## spümco (8. November 2009)

Falls jemand noch mal nach Horni Krupka will:
Waren heute noch mal da, Schnee liegt nur ganz oben auf dem Gipfel, auf der Strecke selbst aber keiner. Durch das Laub und da niemand weiter mehr zu fahren ist aber etwas mehr Orientierungssinn gefordert, hat aber echt Laune gemacht, alles super fahrbar.
Lift läuft auch noch, haben aber selbst geshuttelt.
Spielsachen anziehen!


----------



## Piefke (15. November 2009)

Wir waren heute in Horni Krupka.
- geniales Wetter für November
- Strecke: feucht aber griffig - mit Muddy Mary vorn und Swampthing hinten keine Probleme gehabt
- Lift: lief (wir sind aber geshuttelt)
- Schaden: ein Snakebite hinten (nicht bei mir) bei vier Wildsäuen -also ertragbar
- war ein genialer Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mich mit tschechischen Strecken beschäftigt und habe folgende gefunden: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...02946,14.386597&spn=1.617625,4.938354&t=h&z=8

Anscheinend gibt es 6 Bikeparks auf ca. 300 km, die auch noch zwischen 400 und 600 Hm zu haben scheinen. Stimmt das soweit? Sind das auch alles permanent (also ab Mai oder so) befahrbare Bikeparks?
Gibt es in Grenznähe noch mehr Strecken? Gibt es noch was im polnischen Riesengebirge?


----------



## Piefke (16. Dezember 2009)

Horni Kurpka, Liberec und SpindlermÃ¼hle bin ich selbst schon gefahren.
Rokytnice nad Jizerou kenn ich von der Homepage her - sieht interessant aus
Pec pod SnÄÅ¾kou - kenn ich gar nicht - wÃ¼rde mich aber auch interessieren
BoÅ¾i Dar - kenn ich nur vom Ski fahren - sieht nicht so interessant aus

Die 4 Strecken im Riesen- bzw. Isargebirge wÃ¤ren ja sehr interessant fÃ¼r ne kleine Rundreise.


----------



## TZR (16. Dezember 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPNoc6Tvof4"]YouTube- MÄR DH 2009 - Pec pod SnÄÅ¾kou[/ame]

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man so schlecht an Infos kommt, kaum englische oder deutsche Homepages usw.
Bei den Gegebenheiten kann doch so ziemlich jeder deutsche Park im Mittelgebirge einpacken. Die könnten da bestimmt mehr draus machen.


----------



## -hr- (20. Dezember 2009)

Rokytnice nad Jizerou: ist schön geil zum fahren, im Moment 2 Strecken (DH und Freeride/Northshore). Preise sind auch o.k.

Spindlermühle: dieses Jahr wurde die DH strecke bearbeitet, im oberen Teil wurde die Streckenführung verändert und uber den Steinfeldern wurden zum Teil Northshores (knapp über dem Erdboden) und Holzanlieger/Wallrides gebaut, somit lässt sich die DH Strecke flowiger fahren. 
Unter dem Lift wurde schon vermutlich für eine neue Strecke die Line abgesteckt (ich hoffe das es noch eine 2. Strecke wird, sahe auf jeden Fall vielversprechend aus).
Die Nortshore ist so geblieben, es wurde nur unterhalb des Dropturm ein Holzwallride gebaut.


----------



## TZR (22. Dezember 2009)

Unterm Lift, das wÃ¤re doch der Sessellift "A" (SvatÃ½ Petr - PlÃ¡Å) http://www.skiareal.cz/images/bigmapaspindleruvmlyn.jpg
Die Lifttrasse hat 450 Hm auf 1579 m http://www.skiareal.cz/sessellifte-lifte.aspx. Das hÃ¶rt sich schon ordentlich an.

Sind BoÂÃ­ Dar und HornÃ­ Krupka keine offziellen Strecken? Ich finde keine Infos seitens der Seilbahnbetreiber.


----------



## Piefke (22. Dezember 2009)

Der Lift in Horni Krupka läuft nur alle 60 min, wenn er überhaupt läuft. Wir haben die letzten beiden Male in Horni immer geshuttelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (31. Dezember 2009)

So wir waren heute in Liberec, die Strecke unterm Lift wäre durchaus befahrbar gewesen. Nur leider haben die heute keinen mit Bike auf den Lift gelassen

Wir hatten sie auch gar nicht dabei, waren ja zum Ski fahren.

An der Strecke unterm Lift sind ganz oben die Anlieger umgebaut worden - höher und größerer Radius - schaut auf jeden Fall interessant aus.

Warum ist das Frühjahr noch so weit weg


----------



## -hr- (2. Januar 2010)

joa, die Anlieger sind der Hammer, ich hoffe da kommen noch mehr dazu, denn die fahren sich richtig geil... 
wird Zeit das Mai wird...


----------



## Piefke (10. April 2010)

Es kribbelt in den Händen.

Wann eröffnet Liberec?
Wie sieht es denn momentan in Horni Krupka aus? Wir wollen evtl. in 2 Wochen mal hin, dort könnte man ja shutteln.


----------



## Piefke (21. April 2010)

Liberec:
LetnÃ­ provoz na lanovce Skalka zahÃ¡jÃ­me v sobotu 1. kvÄtna!!! 
Sommerbetrieb beginnt am Samstag um Skalka Aufzug, 1. Mai!


----------



## -hr- (21. April 2010)

schön, geil geil geil... ich hoffe das mein Bike bis dahin fertsch is...


----------



## Piefke (28. April 2010)

Am Sonntag 2.5. gehts nach Liberec - zwei Widlsäue sind sicher, vielleicht auch mehr.
Sollte jemand am 1. Mai schon fahren, kann es ja mal einen Lagebericht geben.


----------



## Schidder (28. April 2010)

Fährt der Lift dort durchgehend oder auch nur stündlich wie in Krupka?Was kostet den die Tageskarte?   Danke


----------



## Piefke (28. April 2010)

Lift fährt alle halbe Stunde, Mittags sit eine Stunde Pause.

Preise:
einfache Fahrt, Erwachsenser          60 Kronen
3er Karte                                        160 Kronen
5er Karte                                        250 Kronen
10er Karte                                      450 Kronen
20er Karte                                      800 Kronen
alle Preise incl. Biketransport


----------



## -hr- (29. April 2010)

Schpindel Opening - Å pindlerÅ¯v MlÃ½n
Downhill, Slopestyle
May 28.5.2010 - 30.5.2010


----------



## Fragga (2. Mai 2010)

Piefke schrieb:


> Am Sonntag 2.5. gehts nach Liberec - zwei Widlsäue sind sicher, vielleicht auch mehr.
> Sollte jemand am 1. Mai schon fahren, kann es ja mal einen Lagebericht geben.



Waren heut (naja eigl mittlerweile schon gestern ^^) aufm Jeschken.
War ordentlich was los, aber am Lift gings eigl recht zügig!
Streckentechnisch hat sich nich geändert. Die neuen Anlieger oben fahren sich top. An paar Stellen wurde die Strecke ein wenig gepflegt und die kaputten Northshores auffer Strecke unterm Lift wurden repariert.

Preise sind dezent teurer geworden: Einzelfahrt 70, 5er Karte 260, 10er Karte 470 Kronen jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (2. Mai 2010)

Bericht von heute Liberec:

- Strecke: sehr gut - die neuen Anlieger sind geil - mein Favorit: oben unterm Lift, dann Querweg und unterer Teil durch den Wald
- Parken: wir waren zeitig da, da war noch genug Platz auf Parkplatz hinter der Kneipe - haben am Lift einen Aufkleber bekommen, mit dem man umsonst auf dem großen Parkplatz parken darf
- Essen: am Lift hat wieder das langsame Sommerpersonal das Sagen (im Winter ging es schneller), die Kneipe am Parkplatz hat bis 15.5. zu
- Bilanz: 2 Durchschläge am HR (nicht bei mir) und ein kaputtes Schaltwerk (war schon angeschlagen)


----------



## Huckster82 (21. Mai 2010)

Wie sieht das mit dem Biketransport dort aus muss man immer noch warten und hoffen das de Bikes hochkommen..


----------



## -hr- (21. Mai 2010)

Nein, jetzt läufst du mit deinem Bike zum Liftpersonal und die hängen es entweder genau vor dir an die Gondel oder dikekt an deine Gondel. Hast dein Bike also immer im Blick.


----------



## Huckster82 (22. Mai 2010)

Dank dir na dann werd ich ma nächtes We dorthin düsen...


----------



## Piefke (30. Mai 2010)

Bericht von heute Liberec:

- Strecke: feucht, aber gut fahrbar
- Essen: am Lift hat wieder das langsame Sommerpersonal das Sagen (im  Winter ging es schneller), die Kneipe am Parkplatz hat bis 1.6. zu
- Bilanz: keine Schäden!!!


----------



## -hr- (13. Juni 2010)

http://www.dolekop.com/clanek/1991-video-dh-a-freeride-schpindel-opening-2010

neue Streckenführung in Schpindler Mühle... Macht Lust auf mehr.


----------



## CaptainPsycho (13. Juni 2010)

-hr- schrieb:


> http://www.dolekop.com/clanek/1991-video-dh-a-freeride-schpindel-opening-2010
> 
> neue Streckenführung in Schpindler Mühle... Macht Lust auf mehr.



Wie geil und ich darf erst nächstes Jahr wieder fahren. 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß!

Joachim


----------



## Piefke (28. Juni 2010)

Bericht von gestern Liberec:

- Strecke: sehr trocken - der letzte fährt im Staub
- Parken: vom Parkplatz  hinter der Kneipe wurden wir freundlich verwießen - haben am Lift für eine 20er Karte noch einen Aufkleber bekommen, mit dem man  umsonst auf dem großen Parkplatz parken darf
- Essen: Kneipe am Parkplatz - schmeckt und geht schnell
- Bilanz: geiler Tag ohne Schäden


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (20. September 2010)

Grüße!
Wollten dieses We nach Krupka und weiß da jemand wie es mit´m Liftbetrieb ausschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiiM (7. Februar 2011)

wie siehts denn in liberec mit strecken aus  - findet man die wenn man oben ist...sind die ausgeschildert.?


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (7. Februar 2011)

Könnte momentan schlecht aussehen, weil könnte noch Schnee liegen und Lift macht erst Anfang Mai auf... Strecken findest im Netz und sollte auch so kein Problem sein...


----------



## TiiM (7. Februar 2011)

ja..davon bin ich ausgegangen..ich meinte mehr so im sommer dann.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (8. Februar 2011)

Ja findet man problemlos... Gibts auch nen Flyer dazu und wenn du mit der Radgondel hoch fährst, dann sind zwei Strecken schon mal unter dir zu sehen... Wobei die gleich beginnen und dann in der Mitte sich aufspliten... Ja sonst hast bissl was kleines gebaut. Zu empfehlen wäre allerdings nach Rochlitz weiter zu fahren... Dort solls wo wesentlich besser zur Sache gehen... Dort war ich allerdings selber noch nicht...


----------



## TiiM (8. Februar 2011)

mal sehen..wenn die parks wieder aufhaben.

soweit is es ja von liberec bis dahin auch nicht.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (8. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht trifft man sich... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiiM (9. Februar 2011)

ja..mal sehen wenn die saison dann los geht.


----------



## -hr- (18. Februar 2011)

Die Strecken in Liberec haben leider die letzten Jahre etwas gelitten. Die Strecken werden auch nicht allzusehr gepflegt oder neues gebaut, was sehr schade ist.

In Rochlitz ist bisher jedes etwas an der Strecke gemacht worden. Billiger als in Liberec ist es da auch.

Wenn du schon mal in der Ecke dort bist kannst du auch nach Schpindel weiterfahren. Seit letztem Jahr haben die dort 1 sehr schöne neue DH Strecke, direkt unter dem Lift. Die alte DH piste und eine Northshore gibt es auch noch. Tagesticket is auch preiswerter als in Liberec.

Grüsse


----------



## TiiM (19. Februar 2011)

geht scharf.

freu mich schon auf die neue saison.


----------



## Huckster82 (21. Februar 2011)

gibts ne Seite irgendwo finde bloss über 4 Jahre altes Zeugs...und Lift auch vorhanden?

edit..Seite habsch.. aber is dort een Lift oder is shutteln bzw.schieben angesagt


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (21. Februar 2011)

Servus Hucki!
Wo?
In Rochlitz und Liberec gibts es nen Lift und Spindel ja scheinbar auch, wenn die neue Strecke unterm Lift lang geht laut -hr- 
Wann startet ihr wieder und wie gehts der Hand? War doch die Hand oder?


----------



## Huckster82 (21. Februar 2011)

Gruss hehe wenigstens biste noch hier.....Hand is wieder okay..(hätte ich ni gedacht nach dem Kahnbeinbruch)...Na Liberec gehts scharf sobald dort der Lift läuft..wees ni wie es in Krupka pder so aussieht..Augustusburg wäre noch een Ding da kannste immer fahrn..Und Juni gehts dann zu de Ösis...hehe
wenn ich rüsch liege dann is das die hier...
http://speedfreeksjunioren.de.tl/Rochlitzer-Berg.htm


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (21. Februar 2011)

Ja hier bin ich noch! 

In Rockytnice/Rochlitz solls kanns gut sein, da gehen zwei Kumpels aus Zittau immer fahren! Hier mal das Vid von ihm: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKFDs4bevJM"]YouTube        - Go Pro HD - Rokytnice nad Jizerou CZ Downhill HRC 1[/nomedia]

Krupka war ich letztes Jahr und will ich hin sobald der Schnee weg ist. Lift fährt dort ganzjährig (Aussage vom Kumpel) aber meist nur stündlich, was bissl nervt!
Hoffe dieses Jahr zerfetzt es mich dort nicht... 
Wenn ihr Krupka oder Liberec macht, dann gebt mal beschei... Gino wollte dieses Jahr auch immer mal mit!


----------



## -hr- (21. Februar 2011)

Ha auf dem Vid bin auch mit drauf... wusste ja nicht das er eine Fahrt gefillmt hat...

Die neue DH Strecke in Schpindel is noch nen zacken härter.  
Ist echt zu empfehlen. Ende Mai is dort immer Eröffnung mit einem Rennen. Siehe Vid von mir, ein paar Seiten früher. 
Einziges Manko: man muss sein Bike selber an den Lift hängen und oben alleine wieder abfummeln...

rinnjehaun


----------



## Huckster82 (21. Februar 2011)

Haha Rochlitz=Rockytnice...okay da wees ich Bescheid...Klar sach ich Bescheid schick ma Handynummer oder irgendwas FB..Skye etc...Da machen wir das immer so aus..


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (22. Februar 2011)

Ich schick dir meine E-Mail Adresse per PM... Dort schau ich regelmäßig rein! Bin jetzt immer schon mal auf´m Windberg fahren! Macht auch gut Spaß... Bis auf´s Hochschieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckster82 (21. März 2011)

War jemand dieses Jahr schon dort? ..wees ener obs sich das lohnt ma hin zudüsen?


----------



## DH-BXKobolt (23. März 2011)

hallo wenn krupka ganzjärig läuft wer hat das erste aprill wochenende lust dorthin zu fahren?
und am ersten mai sind wir auf alle fälle in lieberec.
mfg eric


----------



## DevilRider (23. März 2011)

bin dabei wenn du mich mitnimmst ! (zittau)


----------



## DH-BXKobolt (23. März 2011)

nach krupka oder lieberec?


----------



## DevilRider (23. März 2011)

nunja liberec-jeschken hat ja noch zu oder ? also dann eher krupka


----------



## Bratwurstbrater (23. März 2011)

2. oder 3. Aprill? an dem Wochenende wollte ich mit nem Kumpel dort hin


----------



## DH-BXKobolt (24. März 2011)

@devil rider mh mitnehmen nur ab bauzen mcdonald
jeschken ab dem 23.4ten
also sontag würde ich sagen aber hat der lift wirklich auf? weiß jemand was?


----------



## DevilRider (24. März 2011)

naja gut, dann machen wir es das nächste mal !  DHler wird bis nächste Woche wohl noch nicht da sein und mit dem enduro nicht ganz das Wahre ?!


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (24. März 2011)

Krupka liegt noch Schnee... Wollte diesen Sonntag dahin aber Kumpel hat gesagt, dass da noch bissl weiß auf´m Hang ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-BXKobolt (25. März 2011)

aber für nächste woche sontag ist gutes wetter angesagt und der rest sollte doch auch weggetaut sein oder?
und nen enduro macht glaub ich kein spass in krupka


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (25. März 2011)

dort geht irgendwie ne freeride Strecke runter, da gehts bestimmt mit nem Enduro aber die DH Strecke ist dafür zu heftig... Meine Meinung!
Und ich glaub kaum, dass das dort schneefrei zugeht!
Aber ihr könnt gern fahren und bescheid geben!


----------



## DH-BXKobolt (1. April 2011)

Hey richte über ostern ein fahrtechnik wochenende für dh racing aus wer interesse hat einfach melden.
Orte sind Lieberec Varnsdorf und viel. rockitnice.
Schwerpunkte werden sein 
-Richtig springen
-Kurven fahren
-steinfeld
lg eric


----------



## scooby_doo (2. April 2011)

N'Abend!

War heute vielleicht jemand in Bozi Dar? Laut Homepage ist der Liftbetrieb für DH wohl möglich.



> Sonne, gute Wettervorhersage ist ein Typ fur Dawnhill Trase bei  Sesselbahn Jachymov - Klinovec, am Wochenend im Betrieb 9.-16.00 Uhr.  Skiareale Fichtelbeg und Klinovec auch im Betrieb, Skifahren ist noch  moglich. Waldwege sind noch mit Schnee, aber auf den Landstrassen ist  moglich mit dem Farrad fahren.



Original Zitat von ihrer Homepage. Keine Angst, ich schreibe nicht ganz so schlecht deutsch. 

Aber anderes Thema, würde es schon lohnen morgen dort mal hin zu fahren oder wird die Strecke wohl noch nicht so der Hit sein? Was wird mich erwarten? Ich war noch nie in einem tschechischen Park, deshalb meine Frage.

Danke für eure Antworten!!!


----------



## Huckster82 (4. April 2011)

Ab wan gehts aufm Jeschken los?Würd das schon Osterwochende?


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (4. April 2011)

Jeschken macht der Lift Anfang Mai auf... Soweit ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (4. April 2011)

Liberec öffnet am 23. April


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (5. April 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Liberec öffnet am 23. April



Liberec = Jeschken richtig? Also wenn die am 23. April öffnen würde ich demnächst auch mal dahin machen wollen.


----------



## Huckster82 (5. April 2011)

Mr.NiceGuy schrieb:


> Liberec = Jeschken richtig? Also wenn die am 23. April öffnen würde ich demnächst auch mal dahin machen wollen.


Hoff ma das bald der JÜ mein Rahmen losschickt..Dann kommsch mit..
Hast noch een Plätzel frei?


----------



## -hr- (5. April 2011)

jopp sehe ich auch so das die am 23.4. öffnen

http://www.skijested.cz/leto/


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (6. April 2011)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Hoff ma das bald der JÜ mein Rahmen losschickt..Dann kommsch mit..
> Hast noch een Plätzel frei?



Fahr entweder mit´m Zug oder auch nur beim Kumpel mit! Also kein freier Platz vorhanden... Was hast dir für´n Rahmen geholt?


----------



## Huckster82 (6. April 2011)

Nen Hardride hehe ..hoff blos ma das der nächste woche kommt....


----------



## TiiM (6. April 2011)

wie viel kostet liberec.?


----------



## Piefke (6. April 2011)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Hoff ma das bald der JÜ mein Rahmen losschickt..


Der JÜ hat momentan alle Hände voll zu tun mit den Fanes - ich hoffe mein Rahmen kommt bald.


----------



## Huckster82 (7. April 2011)

Jo ich wees gesagt hat er bis zu 2 Wochen aber ma schaun...soll ja bloss noch montiert gebürstet und gefräst werden oder so...


----------



## Huckster82 (7. April 2011)

TiiM schrieb:


> wie viel kostet liberec.?


Tageskarten kam glaube 470 Kronen..sind ca .20 euro wenn ich rüsch liege....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-BXKobolt (10. April 2011)

Hab ja schon 3 rahmen bekommen  und der jürgen war in taiwan zur messe 2 wochen deswegen wird er wohl viel nachzuholen haben.
also nochmal zum trainingscamp am 
22. tanneberg
23. jeschken
24. roketnice


----------



## Huckster82 (10. April 2011)

Kam grad de Nachricht das der rahmen dienstag losgeschickt würd..da kanns ja scharf gehn bald


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (10. April 2011)

hat der Lift in KRUPKA am nächsten We  (16./17.04.) auf?


----------



## Huckster82 (10. April 2011)

Kumpel war letzte Woche und heute...da lief er....


----------



## cuberaser (10. April 2011)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Kumpel war letzte Woche und heute...da lief er....


Dann werden wir mal eine Tag nur Berg ab fahren
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Huckster82 (11. April 2011)

Hehe wenn ihr nen Platz frei hättet würde ich mitkommen.....muss doch neuen hobel testen...


----------



## cuberaser (11. April 2011)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Hehe wenn ihr nen Platz frei hättet würde ich mitkommen.....muss doch neuen hobel testen...


 
Wir sind voll, ausser der Fahrer  
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Huckster82 (19. April 2011)

Grüsse ist wer isn alles Sonntag aufm Jeschken..?


----------



## DH-BXKobolt (19. April 2011)

also wir sind samstag und sontag auf dem jeschken weiß jemand ob krupka am freitag offen hatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckster82 (19. April 2011)

Lift läuft glaub immer aller 1h ..Kumpel war schon 3 mal dort denk mal schon das der läuft vorallem am Karfreitag...na da sieht man sich doch mal am Sonntag..hehe ...werden ja ni viele Alutechs dort rumfahrn
wie siehts dort eigentlich mit parken aus war seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr dort


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (19. April 2011)

Haben ein Parkdeck mit 2 Etagen und bewacht... Das sollte kein Ding sein!


----------



## DH-BXKobolt (22. April 2011)

also heute in krupka war es sehr schön.
für vielfahrer gibt es auch eine tageskarte für 450kronen aber bei einer stündlichen fahrweise 8.30-18.30 könnte es sich lohnen


----------



## -hr- (23. April 2011)

Wir (6 Leute aus Zittau) werden am Sonntag auch auf dem Jeschken sein.

Lasst es krachen


----------



## Huckster82 (23. April 2011)

Wir sind so an de 10 Mann Da sieht man sich dann dort......würd geil der Wettergott is auf unsrer Seite


----------



## MaW:) (30. April 2011)

Bin Morgen auch mal auf dem Jeschken, mit zwei Freunden.
Sei die Strecke lieb zu mir

Ggf. is ja jemand von euch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckster82 (9. Mai 2011)

Gibt es in Rokytnice auch Punktefahrten oder bloss Tageskarten...wollen demnächst mal hinfahren..


----------



## -hr- (29. Mai 2011)

Am Jeschken tut sich was:















Die Jungs sind mit schwerem Gerät zu gange und basteln viele schöne Anlieger (somit kann man wenn es fertig ist unter dem Lift von oben nach unten rollen).


----------



## Piefke (29. Mai 2011)

Ja, es tut sich was in Liberec.
Der Bagger war auch heute zum Sonntag im Einsatz.

Ansonsten war die Strecke heute gut fahrbar und wir hatten echt viel Spaß.


----------



## soebb77 (29. Mai 2011)

schade das liberec soweit weg von zwickau ist :/
hat irgendwer ne ahnung ob in bozi dar noch was entsteht?

gruß


----------



## MaW:) (29. Mai 2011)

Jeschken wird ja immer besser, hatte mich vor dem Umbau noch in einer der abgetragenen Kurven auf´s maul gelegt

Kann man da die Strecke scho fahrn oder is die dicht?? Will ggf. nächstes WE mit Kumpel und seinem neuem Bike dort hin.


----------



## Piefke (29. Mai 2011)

Die Streck ist nicht dicht.
Die neubauten waren heute noch locker, da konnte man heute noch nicht fahren.


----------



## DevilRider (30. Mai 2011)

waren letzten Samstag da: 



was die da unterm lift buddeln sieht vielversprechend aus :dauen:


----------



## TiiM (30. Mai 2011)

was für nen park würdet ihr denn empfehlen, wenn man nen freerider mit 170mm fährt.?
die strecke aufm jeschken ist ja noch nicht fertig, aber sowas in der art wär gut.


----------



## Piefke (30. Mai 2011)

Das Nächstgelegene von pirna wäre Horni Krupka.
Ansonsten Rokytnice oder Spindler Mühln.


----------



## gussi218 (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo.....weiß jemand ob in Jedlova der Lift offen hat ? Oder machen die wieder nur zum 3DH Cup im August auf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckster82 (8. Juni 2011)

Grüsse hat der Lift Pfingsmontag auf oder eher nicht?


----------



## cuberaser (12. Juni 2011)

Grüsse,
war heute mit zwei Leuten in Horni Krupka und musste feststellen, dass ca. 8 Motocrosser die Srecken runter und vorallen wieder hoch gefahren sind. Die Pisten waren danach durch die schweren Maschinen fürn Ar.....
Wenn dass Schule macht, braucht man dort nicht mehr hinfahren.
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Huckster82 (13. Juni 2011)

Krupka is doch bloss was für de fahrfaulen die ni weit fahren wollen und auserdem zu teuer ...aus den Grund fahr ich dort ni mehr gern hin die Strecken sind auch ma so gesagt fürn A......


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (13. Juni 2011)

Was ist denn an den Strecken so sehr fürn Ar....? Also ich find Krupka richtig geil... Dort kann man schon ordentlich was anstellen find ich


----------



## Huckster82 (13. Juni 2011)

Dann fahr ma nach Rokytnice oder Spindl da weestre was ich meine klar ist Krupka lustig aber hmm es gibt bessere..oder wenn ihr ma een richtigen DH fahren wollt nach Leogang oder Saalbach hehe..


----------



## Smfewern (22. Juni 2011)

Wie siehts denn mit der Strecke in Spindler Mühle aus? Auf der Homepage steht, dass die Lifte geschlossen sind! Hat jemand Infos dazu? Wollte morgen eigentlich da hin!


----------



## PiPoWicZ (22. Juni 2011)

cuberaser schrieb:


> Grüsse,
> war heute mit zwei Leuten in Horni Krupka und musste feststellen, dass ca. 8 Motocrosser die Srecken runter und vorallen wieder hoch gefahren sind. Die Pisten waren danach durch die schweren Maschinen fürn Ar.....
> Wenn dass Schule macht, braucht man dort nicht mehr hinfahren.
> Gruss Steffen



das ist gängige Praxis dort - so wird die Strecke freigeräumt und vorbereitet. Oder es werden neue Abschnitte verlegt.

Oder wollt ihr immer Waldautobahn fahren


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (22. Juni 2011)

Was geht so am Jeschken? Wollten Samstag mal hin...


----------



## gussi218 (22. Juni 2011)

Spindel ist doch offen am Wochenende.....also laut Homepage aktualisiert am 8.6.2011
http://www.skiareal.cz/mtb-downhill-strecke.aspx

Und Jeschken bin ich am Samstag !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (26. Juni 2011)

ich wollte von zittau aus mitm bike mal auf den jeschken. 

welcher weg kann als endurolastig bergab genommen werden? hat jemand ne idee?


----------



## yako54 (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

ich suche jemanden der mir in Liberec einen MTB-Rahmen (Specialized) kauft und den dann nach Hause nach HH schickt. Der Shop liefert leider nicht nach Deutschland und hier ist das Ding ausverkauft...
Wäre mir 80 Euro wert.

Bitte meldet euch per PM

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Piefke (28. Juni 2011)

Wir wollen am Sonntag nach Liberec - eine grüne Wildsau und ein gruaes Big Hit werden am Start sein.


----------



## Huckster82 (5. Juli 2011)

Weis jemand wielange Spindl dieses Jahr auf hat..ob die auch bloss wie Liberec an bestimmten Monaten die Lifte in der Woche in Betrieb nehmen..Ich find da leider nix deutsches alles tschechich.......und für Rokytnice gilt die selbe Frage


----------



## -hr- (5. Juli 2011)

Tja, gute frage... denke mal das die beiden Parks bis Ende Sep11 auf haben. wie immer halt. Ob die jetzt Juli/August die ganze Woche wie der Jeschken haben kann sein. Bin mir auch nicht 100%ig sicher.

http://www.skiareal-rokytnice.cz/de/bikepark/uber-den-bikepark/

http://bike-spindl.cz/trate.aspx

laut der Adresse:

http://www.skiareal.cz/sessellifte-lifte-leto.aspx

hat der Lift in Spindl jeden Tag offen...


----------



## schens (7. Juli 2011)

@ Huckster82 fahr hin und guck nach


Huckster82 schrieb:


> Krupka is doch bloss was für de fahrfaulen die ni weit fahren wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckster82 (7. Juli 2011)

schens schrieb:


> @ Huckster82 fahr hin und guck nach


uii hast ma was gepostet,...fährst du och oder hast nur "hier is mein bike " bilder ...was hatn das mit krupka zu tun...


----------



## schens (13. Juli 2011)

Ich beschränke mich ausschließlich auf hier ist mein Bike Bilder. Irgendwer muss ja mal zeigen wie so ein richtiges Bike auszusehen hat. Fahren wird völlig überbewertet. Das Bike wird nur schmutzig und bekommt vielleicht sogar Kratzer.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (15. Juli 2011)

oder sogar dellen...


----------



## schens (16. Juli 2011)

Dellen lassen sich ganz gut vermeiden in dem man vor schwierigen Schlüsselstellen einfach mal schnell die Luft aus den Reifen lässt. 
War mir bis dato neu, scheint aber gut zu funktionieren


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (18. Juli 2011)

hehe...


----------



## AirNST (18. Juli 2011)

back to tropic

haben da echt was gutes hingebaggert in LIBEREC

grad die vier großen doubles: SAUBER

und auch die zwei ganz unten aus dem altbestand

dank an -hr- für die empfehlung

gruß an mr.nice guy und seine/unsre kumpels die am sonntag mit waren

auf bald

ernst


----------



## AirNST (18. Juli 2011)

und schluß nu mit dem gehetze

fahrn wollmo


----------



## ride-FX (18. Juli 2011)

hi, 

bin bald vogtländer (oder wie man das nennt), 

geht was im bikepark schöneck? 

hab paar kollegen die öfters in bozi waren, is der typ vom lift wirklich so ne granate?

vllt. kann man ja mal zusammen fahren gehn.. kenn da oben niemanden...

grüße Per


----------



## schens (19. Juli 2011)

AirNST schrieb:


> und schluß nu mit dem gehetze
> 
> fahrn wollmo


... und wieder einer der sich zum mod berufen fühlt.
dann fahr doch....


----------



## DevilRider (30. Juli 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14985/h

Jeschken - DH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -hr- (30. Juli 2011)

geiler Film...


----------



## Piefke (16. August 2011)

War schon jemand mal zum Biken in Szklarska PorÄba?
Zum Skifahren war ich schon da, aber noch nicht im Sommer.
http://www.bikeparks.org/24/freeride-park-szklarska-poreba-pl-/pruvodce-bikeparky.htm
Hier gibt es ein paar Infos, aber nicht wirklich viel.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Szklarska_Poręba


----------



## ride-FX (16. August 2011)

da war ich mal zum snowboarden glaub ich..


----------



## Piefke (11. September 2011)

Wie lange haben die Parks im Tschechischen noch auf?
Welcher Park hat auch an Wochentagen (Freitag) jetzt noch auf?


----------



## ride-FX (11. September 2011)

bozi dar müsste immer ausser montag offen haben. wenn du ma fahrn gehst, sag bescheid!


----------



## Piefke (11. September 2011)

Ich hab mal bischen gegoogelt:
Spindlermühle hat bis 16.10. 2011 offen - im September täglich 8 - 18 Uhr
Liberec hat jetzt nur noch am WE offen - wie lange noch?
Rokytnice hat täglich offen 9 - 17.00 Uhr - wie lange noch?
Szklarska Poreba hat täglich offen 9 - 16.30 Uhr - wie lange noch?


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (13. September 2011)

Also Liberec hat meist noch das 1. Oktoberwochenende auf dann ists vorbei dort... Selbst mal erleben dürfen... Rokytnice bis 02.10. bloß noch am We auf im September...


----------



## Huckster82 (13. September 2011)

Wir werden am 25.09 nochmal zum jeschken fahrn....


----------



## -hr- (15. September 2011)

Jeschken hat bis zum 02.10.2011 auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superdaver (5. Oktober 2011)

hat jemand vor dieses jahr, noch nach Krupa zu fahren ? ich würde so am 20.10. gern da hinfahren und nen parr tage bleiben wollen wer interesse hat !


----------



## Huckster82 (5. Oktober 2011)

Nen paar Tage glei ....wir werden bestimmt nochmal dorthinfahrn is ja ni weit ...


----------



## Superdaver (5. Oktober 2011)

ich bin aus Berlin und hab mein Führerschein mitte des Monats wieder hätte halt noch ein zwei Plätze frei ! ich würd halt für nen parr Tage ein Hotelzimmer beziehen ! hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Berghotel Mückentürmchen http://www.komarivizka.eu/startseite.html


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (5. Oktober 2011)

Da ist die Frage wie der Lift um die Zeit noch auf hat... Kann sein das der da nicht mehr täglich fährt und dann hängst da! Ich fahr auch noch mal hin dieses Jahr aber halt nur 1 Tag...


----------



## Piefke (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich war heute mal zur Erkundung in  Szklarska PorÄba.

Unten am Lift war nichts zu finden, was auf Bikepark schlieÃen lÃ¤sst, keine Schilder, keine AufhÃ¤nger am Lift, nichts.
Ich hab dann an der Kasse gefragt und die nette Frau sagte mir, dass sie Bikes bis zur Mittelstion mitnehmen.
Ok, dachte ich, probieren, AusrÃ¼stung an und auf den Lift. Das Bike muss man auf den SchoÃ nehmen und selber halten. So kann man auch den BÃ¼gel nicht schlieÃen.
Oben angekommen hab ich Strecken gesucht und nichts gefunden. Dann bin ich ein StÃ¼ck einen steinigen Trail neben der Skipist gefahren, der dann endete, dann ein StÃ¼ck Sikpiste und dann hab ich unten noch so was wie eine Bikestrecke gefunden. Aber wo die oben anfÃ¤ngt????
Fazit: wenn es da Strecken gibt, haben die Polen die gut versteckt.

Der Lift lÃ¤uft alle halbe Stunde noch bios 23.10.2011


----------



## DH-BXKobolt (28. Oktober 2011)

Wer fährt dieses jahr noch nach krupka?

geht da noch was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (28. Oktober 2011)

So lange kein Schnee liegt, geht Krupka immer.
Nur auf den Lift verlassen wir uns nicht mehr und shutteln.


----------



## cuberaser (17. März 2012)

Funzt der Lift Morgen in Krupka?????????
Gruss Steffen


----------



## CaptainPsycho (29. März 2012)

cuberaser schrieb:


> Funzt der Lift Morgen in Krupka?????????
> Gruss Steffen



Wie siehts aus in Krupka, weis das schon jemand?

Grüße Joachim


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (29. März 2012)

Waren letzten Samstag und war perfekt!
Kein Schnee auf der Strecke!


----------



## schens (30. März 2012)

@Mr.NiceGuy; lief der Lift?


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (31. März 2012)

Ja lief außer am Ende wo er defekt war und einer hochlaufen musste ums Auto zu holen... Das war mies aber sonst ein perfekter Tag!


----------



## Piefke (31. März 2012)

Mr.NiceGuy schrieb:


> Ja lief außer am Ende wo er defekt war und einer hochlaufen musste ums Auto zu holen... Das war mies aber sonst ein perfekter Tag!


Auto unten parken ist cleverer
oder gleich shutteln

der Lift in Horni Krupka ist so zuverlässig wie die Eisenbahn im Kongo


----------



## DevilRider (1. April 2012)

Au geil ! Da kann die DH Saisoin ja losgehen  (mir fehlt nurnoch auto und bike )


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (1. April 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Auto unten parken ist cleverer
> oder gleich shutteln
> 
> der Lift in Horni Krupka ist so zuverlässig wie die Eisenbahn im Kongo



Unten parke ich nie wieder!!!! Auto geknackt! 

@ Devil Rider: Wasn mitm Glory? 
P.s. Bin jetzt TR450-Fahrer


----------



## DevilRider (1. April 2012)

Mit dem Auto war letztes Jahr und hattest mir schon erzählt oder  ?

Glory kommt nochmal in neu  

Sau geil - glückwunsch zum TR450 ! Mega kiste ! Haste nen Foto ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (1. April 2012)

Ja kann sein, dass ich das mitm Auto schon erzählt habe... 
Ne Bild noch nicht, da Kefü und Kurbel noch dran muss aber das Ding ist optisch schon ein geiles Teil und mal sehen wie sichs fährt... Kumpel hat eins und der ist begeistert wie sau!!! 
Wollte mir auch erst nen Glory holen aber das TR450 hab ich ganz günstig bekommen!


----------



## DevilRider (1. April 2012)

Sau cool ! Musst du mir dann mal zeigen  

Auf jeden fall ne gute Wahl ! 


.. die Saison kann kommen - JUHU !


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (2. April 2012)

Ich schicke dir mal nen Bild oder so... 
Hier übrigens das Video zum Saisonauftakt 
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/20019


----------



## Waldschleicher (2. April 2012)

Mr.NiceGuy schrieb:


> Unten parke ich nie wieder!!!! Auto geknackt!
> 
> @ Devil Rider: Wasn mitm Glory?
> P.s. Bin jetzt TR450-Fahrer



 Ich war erst einmal dort, da stand jedoch ein Parkplatzwächter- eine Ausnahme? Oder war das der Kundschafter...


----------



## ore-mountain (3. April 2012)

Mr.NiceGuy schrieb:


> Ich schicke dir mal nen Bild oder so...
> Hier übrigens das Video zum Saisonauftakt
> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/20019


 

Nice ... sieht ja schon recht trocken aus !

Für Bozi muss man da wohl noch ein Stück warten ... dort liegt noch Schnee.


----------



## CaptainPsycho (3. April 2012)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ich war erst einmal dort, da stand jedoch ein Parkplatzwächter- eine Ausnahme? Oder war das der Kundschafter...



Am WE und an Feiertagen steht da jemand unten. Dann kann man da auch parken. Aber in der Woche, wenn niemand da steht, ist das eher nicht zu raten.

Da ist auch schonmal nen Auto direkt verschwunden.

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. April 2012)

Gut zu wissen, danke. 
Wie sieht es denn in Liberec aus, war Ende 2010 zuletzt dort. Ist das neue Parkhaus zu empfehlen? 

Grüße, Kai


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (3. April 2012)

also zu krupka: der typ am parkplatz ist nen bummi und glaub kaum das der da was ausrichtet... denen ist das doch egal... in liberec war ich letztes jahr 7 mal und das parkhaus ist gut...  da hab ich nix schlechtes gehört oder erlebt


----------



## metalorch (12. April 2012)

Hallo,
hätte an alle Krupka-erfahrenen Leute mal 'ne Frage:

Gibt's in Krupka nur die 2 Strecken oder existieren dort noch andere Trails bzw. flowige Wanderwege, die man mit Hilfe der Seilbahn runterheizen kann? Habe mir eine recht detaillierte tschechische Wanderkarte "Teplicko" besorgt und dort sind im näheren Umfeld so einige "gestrichelte" Wege verzeichnet, die lt. Kartenlegende unbefestigte Wege sind. Aber ich weiß halt nicht ob die was taugen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (14. April 2012)

Moin!
Ich persönlich kenne nur die 2 DH-Strecken und die geben genug für nen ganzen Tag her... Wüsste nicht wo dort flowige Trails runter gehen sollten und man dann auch am Lift raus kommt! Da ist mir nix bekannt!


----------



## Waldschleicher (14. April 2012)

Ich war zwar nur einmal dort, habe aber auch nach Alternativen gesucht- leider erfolglos. Die restlichen Wege (in Nähe des Lift) waren langweilige Forstautobahnen und endeten teilweise in Nirgendwo.


----------



## metalorch (15. April 2012)

Hallo,
danke erstmal für die Antworten! Habe mich vielleicht etwas ungenau ausgedrückt. Meinte jetzt nicht direkt am Lift. Die (gestrichelten/lt. Karte unbefestigten) Wege, die ich meine, liegen alle so zwischen ca. 2 - 4 km links und rechts vom Lift entfernt aber befinden sich höhenmäßig ebenfalls auf Liftniveau. D. h. unten angekommen, muss man halt noch'n Stück zum Lift radeln, was ja kein Problem ist. Naja, werde es einfach mal probieren und wenn's Müll ist, gibt es ja noch die DH- und die FR-Strecke, die ich auch gern runterheizen will.

Gruß


----------



## Piefke (17. April 2012)

Weiß jemand, wann es in Liberec losgeht?
Auf der Homepage steht noch: "Betriebsbeginn: Samstag 23. April 2011" - was gilt für dieses Jahr?


----------



## gussi218 (18. April 2012)

Hallo...
Am Wochenende macht der Jeschken auf....skijested.cz....
Auf der cz Seite steht's,nur auf der deutschen Seite sind die noch ne so schnell mit übersetzen....


----------



## gussi218 (18. April 2012)

Hier die Homepage des Jested Freeride Team und Bikepark Betreiber: www.2426i.com

Letztes Wochenende war dort mitanpacken angesagt und Frühjahrsputz machen.....schade zu spät gelesen.....hätte gerne mitgemacht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (18. April 2012)

Danke für die Info 

Dann wirds wohl bald mal nach Liberec gehen.


----------



## Huckster82 (22. April 2012)

Liberec is seit gestern offen


----------



## DevilRider (30. April 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20701/h

Was geht denn morgen ? Läuft iwo der Lift ?


----------



## AirNST (30. April 2012)

@DevilRider
is da n'Schlepplift
hast Du info: preise, öffnungszeiten ?


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (30. April 2012)

waren Sonntag Liberec... DH ist trocken aber ob da morgen ein Lift läuft?!? Ich denke nicht... Krupka denk ich mal ist der einzig offene Lift


----------



## DevilRider (1. Mai 2012)

Richtig, schlepper ! 

http://www.sport-jedlova.cz/de/downhill.asp

Preise weiß ich leider nicht ... schade ist, dass dort nur eine Strecke vorhanden ist - also für nen tag mal "so" vllt fast schon zu einiseitig !


----------



## AirNST (1. Mai 2012)

dank für info + link


----------



## lnt (5. Mai 2012)

servus,

wie ist momentan denn der streckenzustand auf den strecken am keilberg/klinovec? war da mal im april vorbeischauen, da lag noch gut schnee.  da konnte ich mir auch nur einen einfruck der schwarzen piste verschaffen. sah schön flowig aus, aber recht eintönig. was haben denn die beiden anderen strecken zu bieten? der dh soll ja angeblich nicht schlecht sein.

grüße


----------



## lll13 (5. Mai 2012)

moinsen.
habe mal eine frage: und zwar wollte ich fragen ob der Lift in Liberec am nur wochenende oder auch in der woche auf hat?

möchte nähmlich nach Himmelfahrt mal dahin


----------



## Huckster82 (5. Mai 2012)

http://www.skijested.cz/leto/de nur am we ...erst ab juli auch in der woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (6. Mai 2012)

lnt schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> wie ist momentan denn der streckenzustand auf den strecken am keilberg/klinovec? war da mal im april vorbeischauen, da lag noch gut schnee.  da konnte ich mir auch nur einen einfruck der schwarzen piste verschaffen. sah schön flowig aus, aber recht eintönig. was haben denn die beiden anderen strecken zu bieten? der dh soll ja angeblich nicht schlecht sein.
> 
> grüße



der DH ist richtig knackig (bozidar denk ich meinst du)... ich behaupte einer der schwersten vom untergrund... dort schüttelts einen gut durch! 
da nordhang, liegt dort lange schnee! ich denk mal juni sollte es gut zu fahren gehen... die anderen Strecken die da runter gehen sind gegen den DH ein absoluter WITZ!


----------



## ride-FX (7. Mai 2012)

Ich hab Bilder von diesem Wochenende Bozidar / Klinovec DH gesehen, da war nichts mehr mit Schnee zu sehen. Flowig ist an der Strecke aber nicht viel


----------



## lnt (7. Mai 2012)

ok danke! ja, ich meinte die strecken bei bozidar am keilberg halt.

bin auch eher nicht der reinrassige downhiller. habs gern mit vielen sprüngen, drops und so. mal sehn, ob ich da mal demnächst vorbei schaue oder vielleicht doch demnächst mal eher nach liberec fahre.


----------



## ore-mountain (7. Mai 2012)

Viel Sprünge gibts da nicht !

Letztes WE lag am Fichtelberg noch einiges an Schnee, vorallem auf der Nordseite. 
Ich denke nächstes WE sollte das auch auf dem Keilberg kein Problem mehr sein. Zumal es in Richtung Südwesten runter geht. 

Aber was meinst du mit schwarzer Piste ? Ist doch die falsche Seite vom Berg ...


----------



## lnt (7. Mai 2012)

angeblich gibts ja 3 ausgewiesene mtb-strecken auf dem keilberg: dh (rotes schild), fr (blau) und was ganz harmloses mit schwarzer ausschilderung. die "schwarze abfahrt" konnt ich mir zum großteil anschauen, geht halt richtung waldautobahn, aber ist angeblich 16km lang. kaum gefälle und eingebaute stunts hab ich auch nicht gesehen.

wenn der dh so knackig sein soll und der fr-trail auch nicht viel zu bieten hat werd ich wohl doch mal zunächst den bikepark jeschken abchecken. vom dh gibts ja gute vid's, sah echt spaßig aus, mit einigen sprüngen drin. das wäre eher mein fall. war im april mal in osternohe. fährt man zwar 3 stunden, aber für stuntorientierte freerider lohnt's sich auf jeden fall. sowas im erzgebirge wäre halt genial. aber naja, man kann nich alles haben...


----------



## ore-mountain (7. Mai 2012)

Das was du meinst hat nix mit den DH`s zu tun. Das sind ausgeschlilderte Mtb/Forstwegrouten, die hauptsächlich bergab zum Einer bzw. zum Vierersessellift führen.
Lustig ist nur, dass der Vierer im Sommer nie an ist ...
Die DHs gehen alle der Einer runter. Ein schöner schneller Trail geht zur Südseite runter.


----------



## lnt (7. Mai 2012)

alles klar, danke für die info. jetz is mir einiges klarer.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (8. Mai 2012)

liberec/jeschken hast nen freeride, der allerdings ni so der hammer ist und nen DH der richtig spass macht!
wenn du ne strecke mit sprüngen suchst, dann ist roketnycze oder spindl ganz cool!


----------



## lnt (9. Mai 2012)

danke, klingt nicht schlecht!

hab auch schon deine videos angeschaut. echt nicht schlecht gemacht. sieht wirklich spaßig aus aufm jeschken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (21. Mai 2012)

Waren gestern auf dem Keilberg.
Alle Abfahrten sind trocken, teilweise sehr staubig !


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (21. Mai 2012)

Freitag Rokytnice gewesen! Strecke gemacht! Video dazu: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21218
@ ore-mountain: wie war der DH? wie immer extrem verblockt? ;-)


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Mai 2012)

Sieht ja schön flüssig aus ! Wieviele Hm hat die Strecke ?

Der offizielle DH ist wie eh und jeh 
Verblockt und viel lose Steine, eine Schaufel hat da eben schon lang keiner mehr in die Hand genommen ... aber gibt ja noch andere Varianten 
Am Tagesende sind aber drei Jungs mit Schaufel und Rechen die Strecke abgelaufen, um das ganze Geröll wegzuräumen ... ob sie es bis ganz runter geschafft haben ... ???


----------



## AirNST (22. Mai 2012)

in liberec ist auch was gemacht worden:

schön großer holzanlieger alternativ zu der sonst oft schlammigen spitzkehre (da wo unterm lift nix is)

unterm lift gut nachgeshaped, zwei neue sprünge sowie von der vierer dirt-line den ersten jump höher

im wald ein zweiter recht großer sprung (existieren da schon aktuelle filmchen?)

ride on 
ernst


----------



## TiiM (22. Mai 2012)

der zweite sprung dort auf der DH strecke geht sehr gut..allerdings muss man mit der geschwindigkeit aufpassen, da man eigentlich zu schnell ankommt.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (22. Mai 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Sieht ja schön flüssig aus ! Wieviele Hm hat die Strecke ?
> 
> Der offizielle DH ist wie eh und jeh
> Verblockt und viel lose Steine, eine Schaufel hat da eben schon lang keiner mehr in die Hand genommen ... aber gibt ja noch andere Varianten
> Am Tagesende sind aber drei Jungs mit Schaufel und Rechen die Strecke abgelaufen, um das ganze Geröll wegzuräumen ... ob sie es bis ganz runter geschafft haben ... ???


HM? keine ahnung... vielleicht so 300 oder so?
so mussein DH sein wie Bozi...  ne ist schon sehr anspruchsvoll und muss ich unbedingt noch mal hin!
haha wer weiß wer weiß wie weit die gekommen sind! 
@airnst: videos existieren, allerdings nur auf meiner festplatte! werd demnächst mal eins hochladen wenn ich zum schneiden bock habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalorch (12. Juni 2012)

Waren am letzten Samstag (09.06.12) in Krupka. Weit und breit kein weiterer Freerider zu sehen. Klar, ist schon schön mal beide Strecken (hui, war das steil) nur für sich zu haben aber irgendwie schon seltsam. Alle anderen nur Lycras, die sich den Berg hochkämpften oder Tourenradler, die ebenfalls den Lift nutzten. Komisch.

Was ich außerdem empfehlen kann: Von deutscher Seite (Zinnwald) geht ein Wanderweg (rot) Richtung Mückentürmchen. Von diesem zweigt nach einiger Zeit mal ein Weg (blau) ins Tal (ca. 4 km) nach Krupka ab. Super flowig, hat Spaß gemacht!!!!!


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (14. Juni 2012)

Freerider wirst dort auch kaum finden!
Dort gibts 2 DH Strecken, die auch wirklich DH sind und da ziehts dann auch nur die Leute dort hin.
Oder halt die HM-Treter die sich die Serpentinen hochquälen mit ihren CC- oder RR- Karren!
Viele die sonst in Krupka sind, waren zuletzt auf anderen Strecken unterwegs aber ich denke, dass sich da auch mal wieder paar blicken lassen!


----------



## metalorch (15. Juni 2012)

Mr.NiceGuy schrieb:


> Freerider wirst dort auch kaum finden!
> Dort gibts 2 DH Strecken, die auch wirklich DH sind und da ziehts dann auch nur die Leute dort hin.
> Oder halt die HM-Treter die sich die Serpentinen hochquälen mit ihren CC- oder RR- Karren!
> Viele die sonst in Krupka sind, waren zuletzt auf anderen Strecken unterwegs aber ich denke, dass sich da auch mal wieder paar blicken lassen!



Hi,
wo sind die anderen Leute denn derzeit unterwegs? Wo lohnt es sich denn sonst so in dieser Ecke (oder auch anderswo)? 

Ansonsten fand ich es in Krupka nicht schlecht obwohl die (meines Wissens) neuere Strecke schon recht ruppig war. Bin da ganz schön langgeschlichen.


----------



## lnt (15. Juni 2012)

liberec zum beispiel. da war ich letzte woche und es war groÃartig! kostet 22â¬ aber es lohnt sich: sehr lange abwechslungsreiche strecken. da gibts direkt unterm lift eine, die hat eher FR-charakter: schÃ¶n flowig, viel sprÃ¼nge und anlieger
die andere geht durch den wald und ist ein spaÃiger, anspruchsvoller dh

mr.niceguy hat von beiden strecken schÃ¶ne videos, die kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## TiiM (15. Juni 2012)

22â¬?

450 kronen sind bei mir 18â¬ !?


----------



## lnt (15. Juni 2012)

wenn man keine kronen hat und in euro bezahlt, dann bekommt man halt leider einen schlechteren kurs. bei uns warens also etwa 1:20


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (15. Juni 2012)

metalorch schrieb:


> Hi,
> wo sind die anderen Leute denn derzeit unterwegs? Wo lohnt es sich denn sonst so in dieser Ecke (oder auch anderswo)?
> 
> Ansonsten fand ich es in Krupka nicht schlecht obwohl die (meines Wissens) neuere Strecke schon recht ruppig war. Bin da ganz schön langgeschlichen.



Liberec, Roketnyce, Spindl und Bozi Dar sind so die nächsten Strecken bei unseren Nachbarn! 
Liberec: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21334/h
Bozi Dar: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21503/h
Roketnyce: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21218/h
Spindel hab ich aktuell nix da zum Eindruck holen!
Krupka kenn ich nur 2 DH Strecken wobei beide sehr ruppig sind aber Spaß machen: siehe hier:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20019/h

Ich denk zum ersten Eindruck holen reicht das erst mal!


----------



## MaW:) (15. Juni 2012)

Sehr gute Vids. auch immer lustig deine Kommentare
Musst mal bitte von den Spindl Strecken ein Vid machen, auch sehr geile Strecken.


----------



## metalorch (16. Juni 2012)

DANKE ERSTMAL FÜR DIE TIPPS!!!!

Super Videos - Hut ab!

Liberec und Bozi Dar machen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Ich mag diese eher naturbelassenen Strecken.

Werde es demnächst mal angehen. Zumal es am Jeschken/Liberec auch noch schöne Wanderwege zum Runterheizen gibt (war vor 3 Jahren schon mal auf dem Berg).

Rockytnice ist mir irgendwie zu künstlich. Will lieber über Wurzeln und Felsbrocken "shreddern".


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (16. Juni 2012)

Ja Roky ist eher nen Freeride und auch nicht so die Herausforderung aber kann man mal mitnehmen! Bozi und Liberec sind da schon deutlich anspruchsvoller! 
Spindl gehts evtl. kommendes We und da gibts dann bestimmt auch von dort ein Video + ein Kommentar (z.b. "****" oder dummes geschreie weil ich fast nen Baum treffe! muss halt noch bissl üben, da das erst meine 2. Saison ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalorch (17. Juni 2012)

Mr.NiceGuy schrieb:


> Ja Roky ist eher nen Freeride und auch nicht so die Herausforderung aber kann man mal mitnehmen! Bozi und Liberec sind da schon deutlich anspruchsvoller!
> Spindl gehts evtl. kommendes We und da gibts dann bestimmt auch von dort ein Video + ein Kommentar (z.b. "****" oder dummes geschreie weil ich fast nen Baum treffe! muss halt noch bissl üben, da das erst meine 2. Saison ist)




Hi,
ja, genau - setze mal ein gescheites Video von "Spindl" rein und höre bitte auf, dich für deine Fahrtechnik zu entschuldigen - ist doch super, was soll das?!


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (17. Juni 2012)

Also Spindl wird noch etwas dauern, weil nächstes We wohl noch einmal BoziDar ansteht! (Wetter muss natürlich passen)
Aber sobald ich Spindl war und paar gescheite Aufnahmen zusammen bekomme, dann kommt mal ein Video zum Eindrucksammeln von dort!
->zum Thema entschuldigen: Manchmal stümper ich halt echt durchs Gelände


----------



## gussi218 (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo....zum Preis am Jeschken :
Immer vorher schon wechseln,sonst wird's teuer!
Meine Rechnung ist mit 1 für 25 Kronen 

Wer am 9 Uhr bis 17 Uhr dort fährt und keine Fahrt auslässt ist mit der Tageskarte von glaub 550 Kronen am besten ausgerüstet. 
Das sind 16 Fahrten a 1,37 

Wer aber Mittag oder im laufe des Tages ankommt und ne erst 17 Uhr heim will,der ist am besten mit der 20 Punktekarte zu 950 Kronen aufgehoben.
Die Punktekarten sind bist Saisonende gültig! 
Und wenn Ihr die in einer Gruppe nutzen,geht auch.....was mit der Tageskarte nicht geht. (die ist nach benutzen für eine Weile gesperrt)
Da kostet eine Fahrt a 1,90 
Wenn Ihr jetzt noch das Parkticket mit abrechnen lasst,
dann sogar nur 1,74 

Das ist meiner Meinung auch in Ordnung,dort wird auch in letzter Zeit einiges 
an der Strecke gemacht.
Zu den Stecken die auf der Anzeige sind gibt es noch weitere und einige Abzweigungen. Eine neue Schwarze ist grad im Bau. Die DH im Wald zweigt sich in mehrer Varianten auf, gerade runter oder links halten und durch die "Rinne" oder noch weiter links zurück untern Lift. Dann nicht oben in den DH einbiegen sondern weiter die Fortstraße runter und später links abbiegen. Das sieht man schon....da fährt man immer von dem Weg recht bzw links runter und wieder rauf auf den Weg und kommt dann unten von recht wieder zurück zum Lift. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte weiter helfen.....
Gruß René


----------



## metalorch (18. Juni 2012)

Mr.NiceGuy schrieb:


> Also Spindl wird noch etwas dauern, weil nächstes We wohl noch einmal BoziDar ansteht! (Wetter muss natürlich passen)
> Aber sobald ich Spindl war und paar gescheite Aufnahmen zusammen bekomme, dann kommt mal ein Video zum Eindrucksammeln von dort!
> ->zum Thema entschuldigen: Manchmal stümper ich halt echt durchs Gelände




Alles klar, freue mich schon auf die Aufnahmen!


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Juni 2012)

@Mr.NiceGuy:

Bist du dieses WE am Keilberg ?


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (23. Juni 2012)

Ja Sonntag, sprich morgen!


----------



## ore-mountain (23. Juni 2012)

dann sehen wir uns ja vieleicht ...


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (23. Juni 2012)

Sind ca. 10.30 Uhr bis denke mal Ende dort!


----------



## ride-FX (30. Juni 2012)

Dann sind wir uns wohl auch übern Weg gefahren. War letztes Wochenende auch in Bozi ballern. Samstag + Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (1. Juli 2012)

dann lag ich doch richtig ... hab nur nen blauen Bus mit FÜ-Kennzeichen wegfahren sehen ! Hab dich sonst gar nicht erkannt ...


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (1. Juli 2012)

wir waren zu dritt... 2 transition (grau und schwarz) und ein session 88... und heute fein krupka gewesen... resultat-> 3 dellen im unterrohr an nem 3 monate alten rahmen... ich liebe die tschechischen strecken... die sind so "materialschonend"....


----------



## ride-FX (2. Juli 2012)

@mr.niceguy: dann sind wir sogar zusammen den berg runtergefahren... , welcher der 3 bist du? 

@ore: das wundert mich nicht, ich war ja letztes Jahr in komplett anderer ausrüstung und fahrrad unterwegs.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (2. Juli 2012)

der mit der schwarzen Transe!


----------



## ride-FX (2. Juli 2012)

alles klar.


----------



## ore-mountain (3. Juli 2012)

Wird wohl interessant werden wie es in Zukunft am Keilberg weitergehen wird. So wie ich mitbekommen habe, wird wohl nächstes Jahr der Lift abgerissen. Dann wird ein neuer Vierersessellift gebaut werden, samt neuer Piste. Die Waldrodungsarbeiten sind ja bereits in vollem Gange !

wenn es jemand interessiert: http://novy.klinovec.cz/zu-beginn/etappe-3-de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (3. Juli 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Wird wohl interessant werden wie es in Zukunft am Keilberg weitergehen wird. So wie ich mitbekommen habe, wird wohl nächstes Jahr der Lift abgerissen. Dann wird ein neuer Vierersessellift gebaut werden, samt neuer Piste. Die Waldrodungsarbeiten sind ja bereits in vollem Gange !
> 
> wenn es jemand interessiert: http://novy.klinovec.cz/zu-beginn/etappe-3-de



wäre ja nicht schlecht wenn dort mal ein neuer Lift kommt!
der Jetzige braucht ja ca. 20-21 Minuten... bin ich letztens mit Musik im Ohr eingeschlafen... voll nervig! 
P.s. die neue Strecke im Wald ist genial... hoffentlich bleibt die erhalten!


----------



## ore-mountain (3. Juli 2012)

nee, sind glaub ich 15 min ... 

Das heist aber auch, dass es wohl nächstes Jahr keinen Lift geben wird.
Die Strecken bleiben sicherlich erhalten. Die Im Wald auch, obwohl die ja nicht offiziell ist. Die neue Piste nimmt einen südlicheren Verlauf.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (3. Juli 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> nee, sind glaub ich 15 min ...
> 
> Das heist aber auch, dass es wohl nächstes Jahr keinen Lift geben wird.
> Die Strecken bleiben sicherlich erhalten. Die Im Wald auch, obwohl die ja nicht offiziell ist. Die neue Piste nimmt einen südlicheren Verlauf.



ich habe aus Neugier die Zeit gestoppt!
Einmal waren es über 21 Min. und einmal knapp über 20 Min.! Krupka daraufhin am Sonntag gestopp, da waren es beide male knapp über 15 Min.!
Wenns dort dann nächstes Jahr kein Lift gibt, ist doof. Shutteln geht ja dort auch nicht soweit ich weiß...


----------



## ore-mountain (4. Juli 2012)

Shutteln sollte schon funktionieren. Über Jachymov die Bundesstraße wieder hoch.
Aber naja, es gibt ja noch nen Berg gegenüber zum Fahren ...


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (7. Juli 2012)

mit dem shutteln werd ich mir da noch mal genau anschauen... gegenüber gibts ja dann bestimmt keine strecken


----------



## ore-mountain (9. Juli 2012)

mit gegenüber meinte ich den Fichtelberg ...


----------



## metalorch (9. Juli 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> mit gegenüber meinte ich den Fichtelberg ...



Hi,

gibt's denn am Fichtelberg Strecken zum Runterfahren? War schon mal dort oben aber außer Waldautobahn habe ich dort nichts gesehen.


----------



## ore-mountain (9. Juli 2012)

sogar einige ... man muss halt wissen wo...

Es gibt immer noch Bemühungen dass was Legales entsteht!

Die Infrastuktur mit Schwebebahn und Sessellift ist ja optimal!


----------



## metalorch (10. Juli 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> sogar einige ... man muss halt wissen wo...
> 
> Es gibt immer noch Bemühungen dass was Legales entsteht!
> 
> Die Infrastuktur mit Schwebebahn und Sessellift ist ja optimal!



Findet man die Strecken auf einer genauen Wanderkarte?
Nehmen der Lift oder die Bahn Bikes mit?

Danke.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (10. Juli 2012)

Also ich kenn dort nicht eine Strecke die dort gut sein soll... Was die Locals dort gebaut haben ist mal so fürn Feierabend-Spaß aber hat nix mit DH zu tun... (Fichtelberg wo die rote Schwebebahn hoch macht richtig?)
Dafür würde ich nicht den Weg auf mich nehmen... Da fahr ich eher Liberec oder Krupka oder geh irgendwo shutteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (11. Juli 2012)

ja von weit anreisen würd ich deshalb auch nicht !

Die Pfade wirst du auf einer Karte finden, wie gesagt, alles inoffiziell ...
Schebebahn und Sessellift haben schon immer Bikes mitgenommen!


----------



## metalorch (11. Juli 2012)

Hi,
danke erstmal für die Tipps! Also aus meiner Ecke würde ich für den Fichtelberg wahrscheinlich auch nicht anreisen. Habe aber einen guten Kumpel in Chemnitz, 2 - 3 mal im Jahr besuche ich ihn und bei der Gelegenheit könnte man ja mal Fichtel- und Keilberg verbinden. Oder ist man am Keilberg für einen ganzen Tag ausgelastet?


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (15. Juli 2012)

1 Tag Keilberg reicht! ;-)
Dagegen kannst den Fichtelberg voll vergessen... Das ist dann so wie Adrenalin (Keilberg) zu Chillen (Fichtelberg)... ;-)


----------



## Schnitte (18. Juli 2012)

weis jmd. ob Bozi Dar auch Freitags offen hat?


----------



## metalorch (19. Juli 2012)

Mr.NiceGuy schrieb:


> 1 Tag Keilberg reicht! ;-)
> Dagegen kannst den Fichtelberg voll vergessen... Das ist dann so wie Adrenalin (Keilberg) zu Chillen (Fichtelberg)... ;-)



Hi,

danke für deine (Kenner)-Auskunft! Dann werde ich den Keilberg demnächst mal anpeilen. Sieht auf deinem tollen Video sehr gut (ruppig) aus - macht bestimmt Spaß.

Muss mich jetzt jedoch erstmal erholen. War mit einem Arbeitskumpel für 'ne Woche in Österreich (Pinzgau). Wahnsinn, dort gibt es geniale Trails (Wildkogel, Saalbach-Hinterglemm, Kirchberg/Tirol, Hopfgarten). Von brutal bis flowig alles dabei und dabei oftmals zwischen 6,5 - 8 km lang. Meine Unterarme schmerzen und meine Hände taugen derzeit nur zum Bremsen........


----------



## metalorch (19. Juli 2012)

Mr.NiceGuy schrieb:


> 1 Tag Keilberg reicht! ;-)
> Dagegen kannst den Fichtelberg voll vergessen... Das ist dann so wie Adrenalin (Keilberg) zu Chillen (Fichtelberg)... ;-)



Hi,

danke für deine (Kenner)-Auskunft! Dann werde ich den Keilberg demnächst mal anpeilen. Sieht auf deinem tollen Video sehr gut (ruppig) aus - macht bestimmt Spaß. Im September bin ich wieder mal in Chemnitz und dann geht's hin.

Muss mich jetzt jedoch erstmal erholen. War mit einem Arbeitskumpel für 'ne Woche in Österreich (Pinzgau). Wahnsinn, dort gibt es geniale Trails (Wildkogel, Saalbach-Hinterglemm, Kirchberg/Tirol, Hopfgarten - dort sind wir aufgrund der krassen Steilheit fast verzweifelt). Von brutal bis flowig alles dabei und dabei oftmals zwischen 6,5 - 8 km lang. Meine Unterarme schmerzen und meine Hände taugen derzeit nur zum Bremsen........


----------



## Waldschratt (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
kann jemand eine Unterkunft in Liberec und Spindler Mühle empfehlen?
Wir wollen jeweils 2 Tage bleiben.


----------



## sgsilvio (27. Juli 2012)

Waldschratt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann jemand eine Unterkunft in Liberec und Spindler Mühle empfehlen?
> Wir wollen jeweils 2 Tage bleiben.



Haben in Liberec in der Penzion Bucharka übernachtet. www.penzionbucharka.eu
Der Inhaber kann gut deutsch und die Pension liegt nur ein paar hundert Meter vom Lift entfernt.


----------



## Waldschratt (5. August 2012)

Danke, bereits gebucht.
Hat noch jemand was für Spindler Mühle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (14. August 2012)

Waldschratt schrieb:


> Danke, bereits gebucht.
> Hat noch jemand was für Spindler Mühle?



Pension Diana! Mit Frühstück irgendwas um die 12-15  und soll wohl ganz gut sein! Kann ich aber nur vom hören sagen weitergeben... Selber noch ni bei dieser übernachtet


----------



## Waldschratt (14. August 2012)

Also wir haben in Liberec in der empfohlenen Penzion Bucharka genächtigt. 
Komfort und Service sind schon okay, uns hat der Chef preislich aber etwas abgezogen. Also unbedingt vorher telefonisch nen Preis aushandeln.

In Spindler waren wir in der Pension U Komarku. Echt günstig für 2 Übernachtungen mit Frühstück zu dritt gerade mal 2100 Kronen. Und die ist mitten im Ort gleich neben der Silver Rock Bar. Mit Parkplatz und Fahrradkeller, also voll zu empfehlen.


----------



## lnt (14. August 2012)

dafür gabs ja ne kleine persöhnlich parkeinführung vom sohnemann  glaube, wir haben uns an dem regentag in liberec getroffen? (wir: 1x canyon, 2x kona) wie wars denn noch in spindlermühle?


----------



## N.Speiseeis (20. August 2012)

kann mir jemand sagen, wo in bozi die neue strecke im unteren teil ab dem forstweg lang führt....war am we da und hab nix gefunden? danke


----------



## metalorch (20. August 2012)

Hallo,

ist die Strecke in Bozi Dar (Klinovec) auch für Bergabfahrer mittleren Könnens (mit einem Freeride-Light-Bike) geeignet oder sollten sich dort nur die ultimativen DH-Cracks (ab 200 mm FW) runtertrauen ohne zu Tode zu kommen?

Im Vorkommentar stand etwas von "neuer Strecke". Was ist der Unterschied zur "alten"?

Könnt ihr dort eine spezielle Unterkunft (z. B. Pension Ü/F mit Abstellmöglichkeit für die Räder) empfehlen?

Danke!!!!


----------



## Schnitte (21. August 2012)

metalorch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist die Strecke in Bozi Dar (Klinovec) auch für Bergabfahrer mittleren Könnens (mit einem Freeride-Light-Bike) geeignet oder sollten sich dort nur die ultimativen DH-Cracks (ab 200 mm FW) runtertrauen ohne zu Tode zu kommen?
> 
> ...



also den DH in Bozi kann man auch mit nem Enduro runter fahren. Allerdings sollte dann ein gewisses Grundwissen vorhanden sein  Gerade bei Nässe oder totaler Trockenheit brigt die Strecke einige fiese Stellen 

Bozi verfügt nicht nur über die DH Strecke. Unter anderem hat sich wohl der Irm eine Strecke in den Wald gezimmert die einiges abverlangt  allerdings habe ich diese auch noch nicht gesehen.
Desweiteren gibt es noch verschiedene Freeride Strecken. Allerdings müsste man dann wohl jmd. ortskundigen dabei haben, der die Trails kennt. Ausschilderung so gut wie nicht vorhanden 

Übernachtung kann ich auch keien Auskunft geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (21. August 2012)

Was ich von der "Freeride" Strecke gesehen habe, war eher ein ausgewaschener Waldweg mit singletrail-charakter, dafür aber relativ lang.  

Neue / alte Strecken gibts nicht. Es gibt die DH-Strecke mit Ihren Variationen, die fahren sich halt so aus, wie die Leute fahren. 

Ab und an werden auch wieder zugewachsene Passagen wieder freigeräumt und befahren. 

Die Strecke vom Irmisch geht ab ca. der Kreuzung wo man unter dem Lift durchfährt seperat weg und erfordert schon ausgeprägte Fahrtechnik-Skills.


----------



## ore-mountain (21. August 2012)

Vorallem das letzte Stück ist sportlich.
Die Strecke ist schon schöner weil sie im Wald verläuft. Zumal der inoffizielle Charakter der Strecke auch was hermacht.


----------



## metalorch (21. August 2012)

DANKE ERSTMAL FÜR DIE ANTWORTEN!!!!!!!!

Ja klar, Grundwissen und -können sind schon vorhanden, fahre ja nicht zum ersten Mal über derbes Geläuf und würde mich sonst nicht runterwagen. Hatte bloß mal gelesen, dass die Keilbergstrecke sehr brutal sein soll.

Bin jetzt bloß etwas durcheinander. Also, es gibt dort die bekannte DH-Stecke direkt am Lift. Und desweiteren eine singletrailartige, lange Freeridestrecke? Bzw. noch mehrere Freeridetrails?

Wo beginnt denn diese singletrailartige FR-Strecke? Auf so etwas naturbelassenes stehe ich ja voll! Hat da jemand einen Tipp?

Danke!

Unterkunftmäßig haben wir jetzt mehrere Fewo's in Oberwiesenthal im Auge. Auch wenn wir nur 3-4 Tage dort sein werden, Platz ist wichtig.


----------



## N.Speiseeis (22. August 2012)

die strecke im wald rechter hand ist ales klar....aber wo geht sie weiter ab dem unteren forstweg? links richtung neuen skihang oder rechts?

danke


----------



## ore-mountain (22. August 2012)

Es kreuzen 3 Wege, beim letzten gehts direkt unterm Lift weiter.
Einen vorher zu Beginn der Rodung.

metalorch:
Was verstehst du unter FR-Strecke? Große Baumaßnahmen gibts am Keilberg nicht. Der Rest sind alles Trails. Einer z.B. geht ober am Liftparkplatz auf der Südseite in Richtung Joachimsthal. Unten muss man wieder in Richtung Lift radeln. Ist ne Abwechsung zu Strecke, einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (22. August 2012)

die neue Strecke im Wald vom Irmi ist der Knaller!!! Teilweise steile stücke und technisch anspruchsvoll! Die kann ich voll empfehlen!
DH - Bike ist dort nicht nötig, bringt aber deutlich mehr Spaß würde ich behaupten, da die Strecken sehr ruppig sind... Dort liegt halt auch mal ein fetter Stein rum und mein Transition hat dort 3 fette Dellen ins Unterrohr bekommen... Wegen gewissem "Geröll" was da so in der Line liegt... Die neue Strecke ist dort, wo man ein Forstweg kreuzt. Links den Forstweg paar Meter "hoch" dann gleich rechts rein und jede Menge Spaß haben!!!


----------



## ride-FX (22. August 2012)

Wo kommt denn das Geröll her? So fette lose Steine hatte ich bisher nur auf der normalen DH Strecke.


----------



## metalorch (22. August 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Es kreuzen 3 Wege, beim letzten gehts direkt unterm Lift weiter.
> Einen vorher zu Beginn der Rodung.
> 
> metalorch:
> Was verstehst du unter FR-Strecke? Große Baumaßnahmen gibts am Keilberg nicht. Der Rest sind alles Trails. Einer z.B. geht ober am Liftparkplatz auf der Südseite in Richtung Joachimsthal. Unten muss man wieder in Richtung Lift radeln. Ist ne Abwechsung zu Strecke, einfach mal ausprobieren.



Unter FR-Strecke verstehe ich ruppige (Fels, Geröll, Wurzeln aber auch mal flowig) Trails, die mit diversen künstlichen technischen "Schmankerln" ausgestattet sind. Aber wenn der Trail aber auch so schön und fordernd ist, benötige ich keine Zusätze.

Habe mir jetzt mal eine 1:25000er Wanderkarte  (Tschechenkarte) für den Keilberg geholt. Dort sind vor allem an der Südseite so einige gestrichelte Wanderwege (lt. Karte sollen das Pfade sein). Werden da mal den einen oder anderen ausprobieren und wenn's Müll ist, bis zum Lift muss man ja nicht so weit radeln - fahren wir halt mal etwas bergauf, 'ne kleine Tour sozusagen.

Habe mir gestern ein Video von der DH-Strecke angeschaut. Von der Hauptstrecke scheinen ja viele Pfade/Trails abzuzweigen oder sind das nur Nebenspuren?


----------



## ore-mountain (22. August 2012)

Der Trail ist jetzt nicht groß technisch, nur schnell und teilweise viel loses Geröll.
Gefühlt kommt er einen doch schon recht lang vor. Es gibt noch nen kurzen flowigen Trail in Richtung Bozi Dar, lohnt sich aber nicht wirklich. Der kommt an der alten 4x-Strecke raus.

Vieleicht trifft man den Irmisch demnächst öfter am Keilberg. Ich hab ihn bisher nur zweimal am Fichtelberg getroffen.


----------



## metalorch (22. August 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Der Trail ist jetzt nicht groß technisch, nur schnell und teilweise viel loses Geröll.
> Gefühlt kommt er einen doch schon recht lang vor. Es gibt noch nen kurzen flowigen Trail in Richtung Bozi Dar, lohnt sich aber nicht wirklich. Der kommt an der alten 4x-Strecke raus.
> 
> Vieleicht trifft man den Irmisch demnächst öfter am Keilberg. Ich hab ihn bisher nur zweimal am Fichtelberg getroffen.



Du redest vom Trail Parkplatz - Südseite Keilberg Richtung Joachimsthal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (23. August 2012)

Ja genau. Der kommt direkt an der Wiese bei Suchá raus. 
Es geht dann auch noch weiter runter direkt bis Joachimsthal. Das sind dann immerhin ingesammt 600hm runter. Allerdings ist der untere Wegabschnitt nicht mehr so prickelnd.


----------



## metalorch (23. August 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Ja genau. Der kommt direkt an der Wiese bei Suchá raus.
> Es geht dann auch noch weiter runter direkt bis Joachimsthal. Das sind dann immerhin ingesammt 600hm runter. Allerdings ist der untere Wegabschnitt nicht mehr so prickelnd.



DANKE!


----------



## robbi87 (8. September 2012)

Weiß jemand wie der Zustand der Strecke in Krupka ist? Wollte nächste Woche mal fahren!


----------



## metalorch (8. September 2012)

Liegt etwas zurück, dass ich dort war (Juni 2012). Streckenzustand war O.K.. Zwei ruppige DH-Strecken halt.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (10. September 2012)

war vor 2 Wochen dort... oben wie immer und unten am Ende starke Bremslöcher/-wellen! Wie immer typisch tschechisch also geil! ;-)


----------



## Huckster82 (17. September 2012)

Wir warn voriges We in Spicak ..das lohnt auf jeden fall auch mal ..


----------



## racing_basti (17. September 2012)

wie schauts denn aktuell in bozi dar aus? ist der lift in betrieb? wir wollen evtl. morgen mal rauf zum keilberg


----------



## ride-FX (17. September 2012)

Mal so ne Frage dazu, wie ist das generell in Bozi?
Wielang hat der Lift noch offen und welche Öffnungszeiten hat er? Ich würde gern 1-2 Oktober dort verbringen... das wäre montag / dienstag


----------



## ore-mountain (19. September 2012)

gugst du hier:

http://www.lanovka-klinovec.cz/seilbahn/preisliste/

Montag kannst du wohl streichen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride-FX (19. September 2012)

vielen danke.


----------



## XCosser (19. September 2012)

ich war am we da! Strecken sind echt hammer hart aber geil!


----------



## Katrin1985 (20. September 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Bin neu hier im Forum und auch relativ neu im FR/DH-Bereich. Habe im April Â´12 mit dem Sport angefangen. Tourenfahrerin bin ich allerdings schon lÃ¤nger ;-)

Will mit einem Kumpel nÃ¤chste Woche nach Bozi Dar. 
Ich lese hier aber immer was von ruppig - steil - so viel GerÃ¶ll.

Nun frage ich mich ob das fÃ¼r mich als AnfÃ¤ngerin nicht eine Nummer zu groÃ ist.
Davon abgesehen mÃ¶chte ich nicht zur typischen Downhillerin werden, sondern steh eher auf das FR-Ding mit Flow und SprÃ¼ngen. So wie ich aber gelesen habe, gibt es in Bozi nicht wirklich Flow :-(

Bin bisher 2x in Thale auf der Rosstrappe gewesen (DH) und Flow-Trails in Samnaun/Ischgl bin ich auch schon runter gefahren... Die Trails in der Schweiz waren ein SpaÃ!!! Macht mir mehr Bock als reiner Downhill. Ansonsten war ich in Berlin am MÃ¼ggelsee und in unserer Region auf kÃ¼nstlich gemachten Strecken in den WÃ¤ldernâ¦

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. 

KÃ¶nnte ich in Bozi Dar trotzdem SpaÃ haben? Vielleicht ist jemand unter Euch, der diesen Sport auch erst seit kurzem macht und schon mal dort warâ¦
Oder kennt ihr gar noch andere Strecken, die eher was flowiges haben und dort in der NÃ¤he sind?

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

Katrin


----------



## Piefke (20. September 2012)

In Liberec gibt es verschiedene Strecken mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden.


----------



## Katrin1985 (20. September 2012)

Wieviele Strecken gibt es dort insgesamt? Mein Kumpel fährt lieber DH.


----------



## Piefke (20. September 2012)

Da sind drei Strecken, die man auch miteinander kombinieren kann.
Für zwei Tage kann man Liberec auch mit Rockytnice oder Spindlermühln verbinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katrin1985 (20. September 2012)

Habe gerade mal ein Video darüber angesehen. Ist Liberec Bikepark Jested richtig? Sieht teils nicht so "dolle" aus wie Bozi Dar.

Danke!


----------



## lnt (20. September 2012)

liberec bikepark ist auf dem jested, ist richtig. ich muss sagen, das ist ein gelungener bikepark. gibt durch den wald ne schöne dh-strecke, steil und voller wurzeln, wenig sprünge. ist mal ganz gut, aber nich so mein ding. unterm lift die strecke ist da schon eher was mir taugt. sehr flowig und voller sprünge. alles dabei: north-shore drops, haufenweise doubles in klein bis mittelgroß und 2 schöne tables. alles mit zahlreichen guten anliegern verbunden. die vielen doubles machen das ganze auch zu ner schönen adrenalin-spritze, gibt aber auch überall chicken-ways.

zu bozi dar kann ich nich viel sagen, soll aber angeblich auch eher richtung dh gehen und sehr kurvenreich sein.


----------



## ride-FX (20. September 2012)

Als Anfänger würd ich nicht nach Bozi fahren. Die Strecken sind auch für geübte Fahrer kräftezehrend und anspruchsvoll, ausserdem geht da immer n haufen material drauf. Als Beginner würde ich auf der Strecke keinen spaß haben, du stehst da dann permanent auf der Bremse und dann machts auch mit dem Fully nicht wirklich Bock. 

Bozi macht erst spaß wenn man es bisl laufen lässt und ungefähr weiß wo die Linien sind.


----------



## Katrin1985 (21. September 2012)

Morgen Leute!

Danke, wir fahren dann nach Liberec  Kumpel ist überredet 

Das mit dem Dauerbremsen erinnert mich an Thale, da war das auch immer so :-/

Euch ein schönes Wochenende!

Grüße


----------



## Schnitte (21. September 2012)

Katrin1985 schrieb:


> Morgen Leute!
> 
> Danke, wir fahren dann nach Liberec  Kumpel ist überredet
> 
> ...



Hallo Katrin,

denke auch das Bozi vielleicht etwas hart für den Anfang wäre. Habe Mitte 2010 mit Endurofahren angefangen und war dieses Jahr im Juni das erste mal auf der DH Strecke in Bozi mit meinem Enduro unterwegs. Die Strecke verlangt wirklich viel ab und macht mir persönlich auch mit einem Big Bike mehr Spaß 
Was natürlich Sinn macht, wäre die Strecke am Anfang mit jmd. zusammen zu fahren der diese kennt. Da kann einem gut geholfen werden mit Tipps bzgl. Linienwahl, Umfahrungen, etc


----------



## -hr- (21. September 2012)

Katrin1985 schrieb:


> Morgen Leute!
> 
> Danke, wir fahren dann nach Liberec  Kumpel ist überredet
> 
> ...





Ich denke da hast du dich (ihr euch) richtig entschieden. Vielleicht seid ihr da nicht die einzigen Deutschen morgen oder am Sonntag dort...


----------



## ore-mountain (21. September 2012)

ride-FX schrieb:


> ... ausserdem geht da immer n haufen material drauf...



oh ja ... zumindest ein Schlauchomat am Lift wäre dort schon gut platziert ...


----------



## Katrin1985 (21. September 2012)

danke für eure tipps  fahren erst nächste woche samstag. vllt ist da nicht so viel los, weil ja dh-cup auf der rosstrappe in thale ist.. mal sehen! jedenfalls sieht liberec wirklich spaßig aus  so vom video her hatte das schon was von den trails in der schweiz  das rundherum wird nur weniger komfortabel sein ;-) schönes wochenende!


----------



## Schnitte (21. September 2012)

Katrin1985 schrieb:


> danke für eure tipps  fahren erst nächste woche samstag. vllt ist da nicht so viel los, weil ja dh-cup auf der rosstrappe in thale ist.. mal sehen! jedenfalls sieht liberec wirklich spaßig aus  so vom video her hatte das schon was von den trails in der schweiz  das rundherum wird nur weniger komfortabel sein ;-) schönes wochenende!



glaub auf den Tschechenstrecken ist nie soooo viel los  da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Katrin1985 (21. September 2012)

u selbst wenn, stört mich nicht! i halte an, wenns jemandem zu langsam ist ;-) aber ganz so ne kriech-ente bin i auch nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (22. September 2012)

Katrin1985 schrieb:


> u selbst wenn, stört mich nicht! i halte an, wenns jemandem zu langsam ist ;-) aber ganz so ne kriech-ente bin i auch nicht mehr



im Gegensatz zu manchen Tschechen sind wir alle Kriechenten 
Spaß beiseite 
Wenn du magst, können wir ja nöchstes Jahr auch mal zusammen nach Bozi oder in einen anderen Park fahren  Frauenpower


----------



## PierreA85 (22. September 2012)

War letztes we mit meiner Frau in krupka und sie fand es ganz gut obwohl ich Sie da mit ihren 11kg AM runtergeschickt habe. Die Strecke ist auch sehr lange trocken in Bosi trocknet es ab September fast nicht mehr ab.


----------



## Katrin1985 (24. September 2012)

@Schnitte: klar, wenn du kein problem damit hast, dass i ne halbe stunde später im ziel ankomm als du  sieht sehr professionell aus, hab paar bilder von dir gesehen. da muss i mich verstecken ... 

bin schon gespannt aufs kommende we, wird sicher super in liberec... u i kann hoffentlich wieder so viel lernen! freue mich schon sehr


----------



## stalker82 (25. September 2012)

Also ich war letztes WE in Liberec mit meiner Freundin.Trotz das es sehr rutschig war ist Sie auch die DH-Strecke dort runter.Halt bissel langsamer, aber dafür sicher und Ohne Sturz.Als Alternative es gibt noch eine einfachere Strecke durch den Wald, mit vielen Spitzkehren.Sie war auch nicht das einzige Mädchen an dem WE dort...


----------



## -hr- (25. September 2012)

stalker82 schrieb:


> Also ich war letztes WE in Liberec mit meiner Freundin.Trotz das es sehr rutschig war ist Sie auch die DH-Strecke dort runter.Halt bissel langsamer, aber dafür sicher und Ohne Sturz.Als Alternative es gibt noch eine einfachere Strecke durch den Wald, mit vielen Spitzkehren.Sie war auch nicht das einzige Mädchen an dem WE dort...




Welchen Tag wart ihr dort? Ich hatte nicht den Eindruck das es rutschig war, zumindest am Sonntag. 

Die DH Stecke durch den Wald ist ein wenig ruppig aber die beiden anderen Strecken (unter dem Lift und die neue Touristika) lassen sich selbst als Anfänger bzw. Einsteiger recht gut fahren. Es gibt da ja überall umfahrungen.

P.S. Wir waren am Sonntag dort, ein wenig rumrollern. Es war nicht all zuviel los und deutsche zum Quatschen sind auch fast immer am Start.


----------



## stalker82 (25. September 2012)

Wir waren am Samstag da, da war das Wetter sehr durchwachsen.Von Nebel, Sonne, Regen und starker Wind hatten wir alles dabeiDie Bike waren ganz schön verschlammt, aber die haben ja einen Waschplatz für Bike`s dort.

Am Sonntag war ja wieder gutes Wetter


----------



## Huckster82 (26. September 2012)

Wer ist alles Samstag da ?


----------



## -hr- (26. September 2012)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Wer ist alles Samstag da ?



Samstag sind wir in Spindl und am Sonntag auf dem Jeschken.


----------



## mw.dd (28. September 2012)

Habt ihr das http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9922193#post9922193
schon mitbekommen? Nächste Jahr wird die Auswahl größer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -hr- (28. September 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Habt ihr das http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9922193#post9922193
> schon mitbekommen? Nächste Jahr wird die Auswahl größer



auf jeden Fall, werden wir nächstes Jahr mit sicherheit testen... Übrigens in Jablonec ist auch ab und zu ein City-DH...


----------



## -hr- (30. September 2012)

So Freunde der Nacht. In Spindl geht die Sommersaison wohl erst am 28.10.2012 (8.00 bis 18.00 Uhr) zu Ende. Lest selbst:

ORIGINAL WEBSEITENTEXT:
LetnÃ­ sezÃ³na lanovÃ½ch drah ve Å pindlerovÄ MlÃ½nÄ pokraÄuje aÅ¾ do 28. ÅÃ­jna 2012. KaÅ¾dÃ½ den jsou pro vÃ¡s v provozu obÄ lanovÃ© drÃ¡hy MedvÄdÃ­n i SvatÃ½ Petr a to od 8.00 do 18.00 hodin.
Ve SvatÃ©m Petru navÅ¡tivte tÅi sjezdovÃ© MTB trati rozdÄlenÃ© dle obtÃ­Å¾nosti a stump trail. PÅ¯jÄovna sjezdovÃ½ch kol u dolnÃ­ stanice lanovky ve Sv. Petru.

PÄt kvalitnÃ­ch tenisovÃ½ch antukovÃ½ch kurtÅ¯ v areÃ¡lu SvatÃ½ Petr otevÅeno kaÅ¾dÃ½ den od 8.00 do 18.00 hod. 


Aber bei FB steht das am 07.10.12 der Park ein Spindl Klousening durchfÃ¼hrt.


----------



## Piefke (30. September 2012)

-hr- schrieb:


> So Freunde der Nacht. In Spindl geht die Sommersaison erst am 28.10.2012 (8.00 bis 18.00 Uhr) zu Ende. Lest selbst:
> 
> LetnÃ­ sezÃ³na lanovÃ½ch drah ve ÂpindlerovÄ MlÃ½nÄ pokraÄuje aÂ do 28. ÅÃ­jna 2012. KaÂdÃ½ den jsou pro vÃ¡s v provozu obÄ lanovÃ© drÃ¡hy MedvÄdÃ­n i SvatÃ½ Petr a to od 8.00 do 18.00 hodin.
> Ve SvatÃ©m Petru navÂtivte tÅi sjezdovÃ© MTB trati rozdÄlenÃ© dle obtÃ­Ânosti a stump trail. PÅ¯jÄovna sjezdovÃ½ch kol u dolnÃ­ stanice lanovky ve Sv. Petru.
> ...



Sommersaison Seilbahnen in Spindleruv Mlyn fortgesetzt, bis 28 Oktober 2012. Jeden Tag Ã¶ffnen Sie sowohl Seilbahn Medvedin und St. Peter und 8,00 bis 18,00 Stunden.
In St. Peter besuchen drei Downhill MTB Strecke nach Schwierigkeitsgrad und Stumpf Strecke unterteilt. Autovermietung im unteren Liftstation in St. Peter.

FÃ¼nf hochwertige Tennis-SandplÃ¤tze im Ort, und Ã¶ffnen Sie jeden Tag von 8,00 bis 18,00 Uhr


----------



## -hr- (30. September 2012)

die Übersetzung ist etwas eigenwillig, aber naja..


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (1. Oktober 2012)

Naben zusammen,

Weiß jemand wie lange Liberec auf hat? Find jetzt auf die schnelle nichts. 
Würde gerne am WE mal hinfahren. Danke euch schon mal!

Gruß


----------



## PierreA85 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

hab hier mal ganz gute Videos gefunden um die Streckenzustände in Horni Krupka bildlich zu beschreiben. zumindest auf einer der zwei meist gefahrenen strecken. Die 2. strecke hat im oberen teil mehr loses Geröll.
villeicht schaff ich es mal am Mi oder So meine go pro einzupacken.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0rY-_bwuJs&feature=g-like"]krupka na velikonoce-jarin a ja - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdsMqiut_18&feature=g-like"]Krupka Downhill ÄeskÃ¡ Republika - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katrin1985 (1. Oktober 2012)

Lupin the 3rd schrieb:


> Naben zusammen,
> 
> Weiß jemand wie lange Liberec auf hat? Find jetzt auf die schnelle nichts.
> Würde gerne am WE mal hinfahren. Danke euch schon mal!
> ...



Seilbahn ist seit heute geschlossen,gestern war letzter Tag. War am we dort...


----------



## -hr- (1. Oktober 2012)

Katrin1985 schrieb:


> Seilbahn ist seit heute geschlossen,gestern war letzter Tag. War am we dort...



Und wie hat es euch dort gefallen?

(nur mal ne Frage am Rande, seid ihr das mit nem weißen Seat mit EE Schild gewesen?)


----------



## Katrin1985 (1. Oktober 2012)

-hr- schrieb:


> Und wie hat es euch dort gefallen?
> 
> (nur mal ne Frage am Rande, seid ihr das mit nem weißen Seat mit EE Schild gewesen?)



Ja das waren wir ;-) fand es ganz schön hart!!! Also für den Anfang... ;-) 
Wer ward ihr denn??


----------



## -hr- (1. Oktober 2012)

Katrin1985 schrieb:


> Ja das waren wir ;-) fand es ganz schön hart!!! Also für den Anfang... ;-)
> Wer ward ihr denn??



als ihr wieder zurück in Deutschland wart, standen wir an der 1. Ampel nebeneinander (wir hatten einen sibernen VW Caddy mit 2 Bikes hinten auf dem Träger) 

Jeschken ist für den Anfang zum Üben gut geeignet, es gibt in der weiteren Umgebung noch wesentlich härtere Strecken...


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (1. Oktober 2012)

EE habe ich auch am Nummernschild!! Wo kommt ihr her?

Mist wo Fähre ich denn dann noch hin am WE
Spindelt hat noch offen?


----------



## -hr- (1. Oktober 2012)

Lupin the 3rd schrieb:


> EE habe ich auch am Nummernschild!! Wo kommt ihr her?
> 
> Mist wo Fähre ich denn dann noch hin am WE
> Spindelt hat noch offen?



ja, hat noch offen. siehe auch weiter oben


----------



## Katrin1985 (1. Oktober 2012)

-hr- schrieb:


> als ihr wieder zurück in Deutschland wart, standen wir an der 1. Ampel nebeneinander (wir hatten einen sibernen VW Caddy mit 2 Bikes hinten auf dem Träger)
> 
> Jeschken ist für den Anfang zum Üben gut geeignet, es gibt in der weiteren Umgebung noch wesentlich härtere Strecken...



Ahhh okay. Mit bz am Kennzeichen??


----------



## Katrin1985 (1. Oktober 2012)

Lupin the 3rd schrieb:


> EE habe ich auch am Nummernschild!! Wo kommt ihr her?
> 
> Mist wo Fähre ich denn dann noch hin am WE
> Spindelt hat noch offen?



Doberlug-Kirchhain bzw. Lugau. U du?


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (1. Oktober 2012)

Finsterwalde
Die Welt ist ein Dorf. Wo fährt hier in der Gegend?


----------



## Katrin1985 (1. Oktober 2012)

Lupin the 3rd schrieb:


> Finsterwalde
> Die Welt ist ein Dorf. Wo fährt hier in der Gegend?



Die Welt ist tatsächlich klein ;-) waren bisher in thale, müggelberge u zuletzt in liberec... u Du so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupin the 3rd (1. Oktober 2012)

Jost hier in der gegen bissl, da fubt es ja auch bissl was. 
Sonst auch die bekannten in Strecken wie spindelt, Liberec, krupka und bozi in CZ. Mal schauen ob ich am We nach spindelt Fähre.


----------



## Katrin1985 (1. Oktober 2012)

Lupin the 3rd schrieb:


> Jost hier in der gegen bissl, da fubt es ja auch bissl was.
> Sonst auch die bekannten in Strecken wie spindelt, Liberec, krupka und bozi in CZ. Mal schauen ob ich am We nach spindelt Fähre.



I mag erstmal nicht mehr CZ. nächstes Ziel ist der bikepark hahnenklee...


----------



## -hr- (1. Oktober 2012)

Katrin1985 schrieb:


> Ahhh okay. Mit bz am Kennzeichen??



jopp, mit bz kennzeichen


----------



## Katrin1985 (1. Oktober 2012)

-hr- schrieb:


> jopp, mit bz kennzeichen



 Kumpel sagte er hätte fast die Ampel überfahren weil er eure bikes beglotzt hat  kann mich gar nicht so recht erinnern...
U ihr ward auch in liberec? Oder woanders?


----------



## -hr- (1. Oktober 2012)

wir sind da grad aus Spindl gekommen (ist von Zi ca. 2 Std. entfernt), war ganz lustig und nix los, am So war ich Liberec (waren viele deutsche dort)


----------



## stalker82 (3. Oktober 2012)

Waren am Sonntag auch in Liberec War echt cool...Fahre einen silbernen Audi A4 Kombi mit BZ Kennzeichen.Diesmal waren auch ein paar Deutsche dort aus Dresden...


----------



## geq (3. Oktober 2012)

Hat krupka, bozi, oder spindler noch auf?
Liberec hat ja schon zu...


----------



## -hr- (3. Oktober 2012)

geq schrieb:


> Hat krupka, bozi, oder spindler noch auf?
> Liberec hat ja schon zu...




1. Spindl hat auf, da ist am Sonntag Rennen.
und
2. Falsch  denn:

ACHTUNG!!! ACHTUNG!!! Der Sesselbahn im 2426i Bikepark Jested fährt auch am Wochenende den 6. und 7. Oktober 2012!!! Die Öffnungszeit und der Betrieb läuft wie jedes Wocheende. Schmiere also die Kette deines Fahrrads und komm freeriden!

http://www.2426i.com/ver1/

So wie es dort auf der Facebook Seite steht, kann es sein, das wenn das Wetter es zulässt die Bikesaison den ganzen Oktober noch ist. Bei Veränderungen schreiben die es dort. Klingt doch sehr gut.


----------



## -hr- (3. Oktober 2012)

stalker82 schrieb:


> Waren am Sonntag auch in Liberec War echt cool...Fahre einen silbernen Audi A4 Kombi mit BZ Kennzeichen.Diesmal waren auch ein paar Deutsche dort aus Dresden...



Euch hab im Lift gesehen und später an eurem Auto, wo wir los sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huckster82 (3. Oktober 2012)

he katrin haben euch auch gesehn ..du hast in der tiefgarage dein freund anweisungen gegeben mit bike aufbauen   ...glaube er hatte ein redbullhelm auf ? ..die deutschen (dresdnor) hatten bestimmt fast alle alutech bikes oder ?


----------



## Katrin1985 (3. Oktober 2012)

Kumpel mit redbullhelm ja ;-) wenn wir uns "alle" irgendwie am oder ums Auto herum gesehen haben, dann doch aber auch an der Strecke oder? die netten Männers neben uns auf der Bank unten an der Seilbahn, seid ihr die dresdnor -> Mountainbikes.net?


----------



## stalker82 (3. Oktober 2012)

Die Dresdner waren von Freaks DD und hatten fast alle Alutech Bikes...Waren letzten Sonntag auch da...


----------



## stalker82 (3. Oktober 2012)

-hr- schrieb:


> Euch hab im Lift gesehen und später an eurem Auto, wo wir los sind.



Was hattest du denn für ein Auto...Kann mich an dein Bike garnicht erinnern???


----------



## -hr- (3. Oktober 2012)

stalker82 schrieb:


> Was hattest du denn für ein Auto...Kann mich an dein Bike garnicht erinnern???



ich hab einen blauen Vectra Kombi (parkte direkt neben der Einfahrt) und ein weisses Morewood Shova, meine Klamotte war ein Chainreactioncycles Jersey, ich hatte u.a. Bilder unter dem Lift gemacht


----------



## AirNST (3. Oktober 2012)

@ PierreA85
schöne vids, und auch die entscheidenden sprünge mit drauf (der big-air
optional) aber die andern beiden in dem bereich eben selten zu sehen.
Wobei ich die "geführte tour" für inszeniert halte.

btw. baut euch nickname-sticker, so trifft man auch mal n'paar deutsche zum quatschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (4. Oktober 2012)

Neues zum Thema Liftbetrieb am Keilberg:

Ich habe gestern mit dem Wirt am Lifthaus am Keilberg geschwetzt. Aufgrund den Baues des neuen Sesselliftes weis keiner genau wie es weiter geht. Der neue Sessellift wird privat vom Liftbetreiber des Skigebietes finanziert. Der Alte gehört der Stadt Joachimsthal und der Pachtvertrag des jetztigen Betreibers läuft im März 2013 aus. 
Warscheinlich wird der Lift aber trotzdem noch im Sommer 2013 laufen, danach ist Schluss.
Am neuen Lift scheint wohl noch keine Bikemitnahme vorgesehen zu sein ...


----------



## Huckster82 (5. Oktober 2012)

Jap das waren die ausm mtb.net fischi usw wir waren meistens vorm imbiss ..ich hate auch ein alutech und kumpels nen canyon und nicolai. ..freaks waren sonntag dort ...schade das der lift jetzt zu hat ..aber spicak is ja noch offen


----------



## Schnitte (5. Oktober 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Neues zum Thema Liftbetrieb am Keilberg:
> 
> Ich habe gestern mit dem Wirt am Lifthaus am Keilberg geschwetzt. Aufgrund den Baues des neuen Sesselliftes weis keiner genau wie es weiter geht. Der neue Sessellift wird privat vom Liftbetreiber des Skigebietes finanziert. Der Alte gehört der Stadt Joachimsthal und der Pachtvertrag des jetztigen Betreibers läuft im März 2013 aus.
> Warscheinlich wird der Lift aber trotzdem noch im Sommer 2013 laufen, danach ist Schluss.
> Am neuen Lift scheint wohl noch keine Bikemitnahme vorgesehen zu sein ...



neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein, that can´t be true!!!!!!
Bozi ist einfach mal die geilste DH Strecke in der Nähe von Sachsen. Hoffentlich finden die ne Lösung. Das wäre furchtbar.


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (5. Oktober 2012)

Liberec hat offen,wie geil ist das denn, dann bin ich am WE auch dort zu finden


----------



## MaW:) (5. Oktober 2012)

Ja genau am 6 und 7 ist offen, normale Fahrzeiten
http://www.2426i.com/ver1/?cat=6


----------



## stalker82 (7. Oktober 2012)

Also Ich hatte meine Kette geschmiert und bin heute nach Liberec gefahren, aber dort war alles zu.Also umsonst knapp 100km gefahren...


----------



## Piefke (7. Oktober 2012)

stalker82 schrieb:


> Also Ich hatte meine Kette geschmiert und bin heute nach Liberec gefahren, aber dort war alles zu.Also umsonst *knapp 100km* gefahren...



Da bist du aber nicht von zu Hause gefahren, oder?


----------



## MaW:) (7. Oktober 2012)

stalker82 schrieb:


> Also Ich hatte meine Kette geschmiert und bin heute nach Liberec gefahren, aber dort war alles zu.Also umsonst knapp 100km gefahren...



Das ist natürlich scheise


----------



## PierreA85 (7. Oktober 2012)

wärst doch auf dem Heimweg in Horni krupka vorbei da wären die strecken dort nicht immer so verlassen.


----------



## -hr- (7. Oktober 2012)

stalker82 schrieb:


> Also Ich hatte meine Kette geschmiert und bin heute nach Liberec gefahren, aber dort war alles zu.Also umsonst knapp 100km gefahren...



gestern war dort noch offen, ich war da. 

is ******** das heut zu war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stalker82 (8. Oktober 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Da bist du aber nicht von zu Hause gefahren, oder?


 
Doch, bin ich...Könnten auch noch ein paar Km mehr sein


----------



## Schnitte (8. Oktober 2012)

war in letzter Zeit mal wieder jmd. in Bozi?
Wie sind denn die Strecken zurzeit dort? Wollen Sonntag mal hin, laut Wetterbericht sind dort ja meist nur 8-9 °C im Tal, würde mal denken dann sinds nur 3 °C auf dem Berg


----------



## gussi218 (8. Oktober 2012)

Also wir waren am Samstag am Jested und es war offen,wie auf der Internetseite angekündigt. Waren glaub aber nur 10 Biker,aber zum Abschluss nochmal ein schöner Tag! Vielleicht ist Sonntag keiner gekommen da in Spindel zum Sasionende ein Rennen war und da haben die halt,den Lift nicht angemacht.....Tschechen halt....


----------



## ore-mountain (8. Oktober 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> war in letzter Zeit mal wieder jmd. in Bozi?
> Wie sind denn die Strecken zurzeit dort? Wollen Sonntag mal hin, laut Wetterbericht sind dort ja meist nur 8-9 °C im Tal, würde mal denken dann sinds nur 3 °C auf dem Berg



ja, letzten Mittwoch. War recht trocken, auch im Wald.
Jetzt wird es wohl etwas nass sein, trocknet aber alles recht schnell.

Im oberen Bereich sind einige neue Sprünge und nicht mehr so viel loses Schiefergeröll nach unten. Ist jetzt flowiger geworden.


----------



## Schnitte (8. Oktober 2012)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> ja, letzten Mittwoch. War recht trocken, auch im Wald.
> Jetzt wird es wohl etwas nass sein, trocknet aber alles recht schnell.
> 
> Im oberen Bereich sind einige neue Sprünge und nicht mehr so viel loses Schiefergeröll nach unten. Ist jetzt flowiger geworden.



die Worte flowig und Bozi höre ich in letzter Zeit öfters. Schon witzig, dass auf einmal dort gepflegt wird, irgendwann wird noch ne Autobahn zum runtergurken mitm 4x Bike 

Danke für die HInweise, werde nach meinem Handbruch eh erstmal Piano da runter rollen


----------



## mbal84 (17. Oktober 2012)

Sagt mal, hat eigentlich einer was von neuen Strecken am Fichtelberg gehört?


----------



## ore-mountain (18. Oktober 2012)

mbal84 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat eigentlich einer was von neuen Strecken am Fichtelberg gehört?



Es gibt nix Neues !


Ist jemand am Sa am Keilberg ?


----------



## N.Speiseeis (19. Oktober 2012)

ist jemand sonntag in bozi oder krupka? bitte melden 0157 3663 0579


----------



## PierreA85 (19. Oktober 2012)

Werde am So mit 2 oder 4 Leuten nach krupka machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (8. Februar 2013)

bin gerade auf ein nettes Vid vom Keilberg gestoßen. Die neuen Sprünge sind nur noch nicht drauf.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5eIxUs-i7c

Hoffentlich läuft der Lift nächstes Jahr noch ...


----------



## ride-FX (9. Februar 2013)

Bozi <3 

aufjedenfall hoffen wir das! Allein der letzte Part von der neueren Strecke ist einfach KILLER!


----------



## metalorch (9. Februar 2013)

Sieht wirklich richtig toll aus.




ore-mountain schrieb:


> bin gerade auf ein nettes Vid vom Keilberg gestoßen. Die neuen Sprünge sind nur noch nicht drauf.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5eIxUs-i7c
> 
> Hoffentlich läuft der Lift nächstes Jahr noch ...


----------



## ore-mountain (9. Februar 2013)

ride-FX schrieb:


> Bozi <3
> 
> aufjedenfall hoffen wir das! Allein der letzte Part von der neueren Strecke ist einfach KILLER!



Ja die rockt wie Sau ...


----------



## N.Speiseeis (4. April 2013)

weiß jemand ob der alte lift dieses jahr wieder öffnet?


----------



## ride-FX (4. April 2013)

also ab mai solls in bozi wieder auch für biker los gehn. zumindest die info die an mich herangetragen wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (4. April 2013)

Meine aktuelle Info ist, dass die Gaststätte im Lifthaus im Sommer auf hat. Der Pachtvertrag wurde anscheinend verlängert. Von daher gehe ich auch davon aus, dass der Lift laufen wird! 
Ich bin im April mit Sicherheit nochmal drüben am Keilberg. Da werd ich nochmal nachhaken.


----------



## ride-FX (4. April 2013)

sag mal bescheid im april. bin kw 17 im vogtland und wollts radel zutrainingszwecken mal mitnehmen...


----------



## ore-mountain (5. April 2013)

Bin aber wintersportlich oben. Bis die ganze Masse an Schnee weg ist, wird es sicherlich noch bis Anfang/Mitte Mai dauern. Dort oben sieht es momentan noch so aus wie normalerweise im Januar und Februar!

Da müssen wir uns an anderen Ecken begnügen


----------



## N.Speiseeis (8. April 2013)

hoffe bis himmelfahrt is alles halbwegs weg. bitte um auskunft mr. ore-mountain. 
thanks


----------



## ore-mountain (8. April 2013)

Ich habe gestern Info aus verlässlicher Othaler Quelle erhalten:
Lift wird laufen 

Und anscheinend hat der Betreiber vom Skigebiet kein Geld mehr den neuen Lift im Sommer fertig zu bauen ... scheint aber nur ein Gerücht zu sein 

Also schneefrei bis Himmerlfahrt wird sportlich, dazu muss jetzt straffes Regenwetter kommen!


----------



## -hr- (16. April 2013)

Hey Hooo, am 27.04.13 soll wohl wenn das Wetter mitspielt, die Saison auf dem Jeschken starten, laut Ski Areal JestÃ©d...

"LetnÃ­ provoz LD Skalka a Bikeparku bychom rÃ¡di zahÃ¡jili v sobotu 27.4.2013, pokud to vÃ½voj poÄasÃ­ dovolÃ­." (original Facebook Post)

Hoffentlich schneit es nicht....


----------



## TiiM (18. April 2013)

ich würde das mal für die übersetzen, die des tschechischen nicht mächtig sind:

"Den Sommerbetrieb des Liftes Skalka und des Bikeparks würden wir gern am Samstag den 27.4.2013 aufnehmen, sofern es die Entwicklung des Wetters erlaubt."


----------



## -hr- (22. April 2013)

ja das stimmt


----------



## MaW:) (22. April 2013)

Ich hoffe bis da hin is mein Bike wieda heile

Sonst muss ich mit meinem Dirtbike rumschrotten, Stargabelfederperformance


----------



## Huckster82 (22. April 2013)

Na da soll sich Ghost ma endlich auskäsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -hr- (23. April 2013)

SKIAREÃL JEÅ TÄD-Sommer 2013 ErÃ¶ffnung  
Ãffnungszeiten Sommer 2013

Startdatum: Samstag 27. April 2013 
April: Samstag, Sonntag 
Mai: 2., 3., 9., 10. 5., Samstag, Sonntag und Feiertage + fÃ¼r zuvor gebuchte Gruppen, mindestens 20 Menschen 
Juni: Samstag, Sonntag, Feiertage + fÃ¼r zuvor gebuchte Gruppen, mindestens 20 Menschen 
Juli: 7 Tage die Woche 
August: 7 Tage die Woche 
September: Samstag, Sonntag, Feiertage + fÃ¼r zuvor gebuchte Gruppen, mindestens 20 Personen 
Oktober: Samstag, Sonntag
SchlieÃung: Sonntag 6. Oktober 2013

Ãffnungszeiten:
9.05 bis 17.05 Uhr, im Juli und August am Mittwoch von 9.05 Uhr bis 20.05 Uhr
Zeitplan: 
09.05, 09.35, 10:05, 10:35, 11.05, 11.35, 12.35, 13.05, 13.35, 14.05, 14.35, 15.05 Uhr , 15.35 Uhr,16.05, 16.35, 17.05 Uhr

Weitere Informationen Ã¼ber + 420 737 222 499 oder [email protected] 
wir freuen uns auf Ihren Besuch, SAJ, a.s.



Mehr Infos: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ski-areál-Ještěd/178655542226644


----------



## lnt (29. April 2013)

Grüße,

wer war denn am WE in Liberec gewesen? Gibts Neubauten, Umbauten, sonstige Neuerungen?


----------



## N.Speiseeis (30. April 2013)

gibt es neuigkeiten zum keilberg bozi dar. hat er schon offen. wie sind die schneefelder??? etc. wollen himmelfahrt rüber. danke für info


----------



## MaW:) (1. Mai 2013)

Heute in Liberec gewesen und keine großen änderungen gesehn, nur im oberen Teil der Liftstrecke Kurven geändert.
Streckenzustand mehr schlecht als recht, na ok war auch sehr schlammig der Berg.
Die Holzrampen brauchen echt mal leichten maschendraht für mehr halt. Gerade wenn man mit den zugeschlammten Reifen drauf fährt sehr rutschig.


----------



## ore-mountain (1. Mai 2013)

N.Speiseeis schrieb:


> gibt es neuigkeiten zum keilberg bozi dar. hat er schon offen. wie sind die schneefelder??? etc. wollen himmelfahrt rüber. danke für info



Schneefelder gibt es vereinzelt nur noch auf den Pisten. Wald ist schneefrei. 
Wir starten zu Himmelfahrt ne Aktion am Fichtelberg mit Grillen und Co. auf der Wiese an der Talstation vom Vierer. Darfst dich gern mit dazu gesellen!


----------



## N.Speiseeis (3. Mai 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Schneefelder gibt es vereinzelt nur noch auf den Pisten. Wald ist schneefrei.
> Wir starten zu Himmelfahrt ne Aktion am Fichtelberg mit Grillen und Co. auf der Wiese an der Talstation vom Vierer. Darfst dich gern mit dazu gesellen!



welche bikes sind dabei angebracht. hat denn der lift am keilberg schon offen? hoffe das wetter spielt mit.


----------



## ore-mountain (6. Mai 2013)

N.Speiseeis schrieb:


> welche bikes sind dabei angebracht. hat denn der lift am keilberg schon offen? hoffe das wetter spielt mit.



dein Demo reicht aus ... 

Der Lift sollte eigentlich ab Mai laufen.
http://www.lanovka-klinovec.cz/seilbahn/


----------



## Schnitte (6. Mai 2013)

wenn ihr donnerstag vorort seid, dann gebt mal bescheid wie es sich fahren lässt 
dankeschonmal und viel spaß euch


----------



## kindi (6. Mai 2013)

Der Lift hat zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (6. Mai 2013)

Und woher hast du die Info?


----------



## macfonics (6. Mai 2013)

Sven hat recht.... Lanovka je od 6.5. do 19.5. 2013 Mimo provoz z dÅ¯vodu stahovÃ¡nÃ­ dÅeva u dolnÃ­ stanice lanovky. Restaurace na KlÃ­novci je otevÅenÃ¡. 


http://www.klinovec.net/index.php?page=aktuality


So ein ScheiÃ.... MÃ¼ssen die ihr Holz fahren....

GruÃ toto


----------



## N.Speiseeis (14. Mai 2013)

ist jemand pfingsten, wenn wetter passt in krupka.....vielleicht die dd fraktion???


----------



## AirNST (22. Mai 2013)

hallo in die runde,
hat jemand info, ob der lift in krupka morgen läuft ?


----------



## N.Speiseeis (5. Juli 2013)

sonntag bozi...biete mitfahrgelegenheit von frohburg


----------



## ore-mountain (6. Juli 2013)

Dann sehen wir uns Morgen Nachmittag !

Im oberen Bereich sind zwei neue Sprünge hinzugekommen. Auch ein Step-up-Gap ... bezeichne ich jetzt einfach mal so 
Und im mittleren Bereich ist jetzt vor dem größeren Drop ein Anlieger nach rechts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N.Speiseeis (6. Juli 2013)

Jo, dann bis moin 





ore-mountain schrieb:


> dann sehen wir uns morgen nachmittag !
> 
> Im oberen bereich sind zwei neue sprünge hinzugekommen. Auch ein step-up-gap ... Bezeichne ich jetzt einfach mal so :d
> und im mittleren bereich ist jetzt vor dem größeren drop ein anlieger nach rechts.


----------



## N.Speiseeis (12. Juli 2013)

jemand am so. den 14.07.13 auf dem klinovec bozi dar


----------



## Schnitte (22. Juli 2013)

weiß zufällig jmd. ob auf der strecke dieses jahr noch ein rennen ausgetragen wird?


----------



## ore-mountain (22. Juli 2013)

mir ist nix bekannt. War auch schon länger kein Rennen mehr.
Warum?


----------



## Schnitte (22. Juli 2013)

an der Strecke wurde unheimlich viel gebaut, also auch wirklich schöne sachen. wir dachten es könnte noch einen anderen grund haben als nur aus reiner "nächstenliebe"


----------



## metalorch (23. Juli 2013)

Kommt man die Strecke(n) auch mit "normaler" Fahrtechnik und einem 180 mm-Rad runter oder muss man DH-ler sein?


----------



## Schnitte (23. Juli 2013)

ich bin die letztes Jahr mit Enduro gefahren (170mm) federweg. Es ging und meine Fahrtechnik war damals eher bescheiden. die frage ist, ob man spaß dabei hat.
freunde von mir waren vor 2 wochen dort und fanden es selbst mit freerider nicht so toll. ihrer ansicht nach zu steil, keine linie, zu rumplig, kein flow
ich dagegen finde die strecke flowig im oberen teil und unten spaßig. zumal es aus meiner sicht genug linien gibt  
und man muss absätze mögen welche in jeglicher form gesprungen, geschluckt und ins flat gehen


----------



## ore-mountain (23. Juli 2013)

metalorch schrieb:


> Kommt man die Strecke(n) auch mit "normaler" Fahrtechnik und einem 180 mm-Rad runter oder muss man DH-ler sein?



Warum denn nicht !? So ein rießen Unterschied gibts da auch nicht mehr.
Geht auch mit nem Hardtail. Das geht dann allerdings nicht mehr so schnell und richtig auf die Kondition 

Also mit deinem Torque ist das absolut kein Problem!


----------



## Schnitte (23. Juli 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht !? So ein rießen Unterschied gibts da auch nicht mehr.



wenn wir uns die Grundsatzfrage stellen, dann weiß ich nicht weswegen ich in Champery scheitern könnte 

aber mal ernsthaft, mit genügend fahrtechnik kommt man jede strecke runter. die frage ist eben was man für einen anspruch an sich selber hat 

samstag bin ich in Bozi, ist noch wer da? Am Sonntag waren wir zu 5. auf der Strecke und das bei feinstem Wetter


----------



## ride-FX (23. Juli 2013)

Oh man haette mega bock...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalorch (24. Juli 2013)

Danke erstmal für die Tipps! Also, mein Kumpan und ich werden Bozi Dar mal in Angriff nehmen.  Gibt's da nur eine Abfahrt und füllt der Bikepark ein bis zwei Tage? Existieren vielleicht noch schöne Wanderwege, die man runterbrettern kann?


----------



## mw.dd (24. Juli 2013)

metalorch schrieb:


> ... Existieren vielleicht noch schöne Wanderwege, die man runterbrettern kann?



NEIN! Die gibt es nirgendwo.


----------



## Schnitte (24. Juli 2013)

metalorch schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Tipps! Also, mein Kumpan und ich werden Bozi Dar mal in Angriff nehmen.  Gibt's da nur eine Abfahrt und füllt der Bikepark ein bis zwei Tage? Existieren vielleicht noch schöne Wanderwege, die man runterbrettern kann?



gibt noch ein paar andere Abfahrten, allerdings sollten ihr wissen wo ihr rauskommt um wieder zum Lift zu finden. Wenn sich jmd. über die Beschriftung in deutschen Bikeparks beschwert, dann ist er in Tschechien falsch 

prinzipiell gibt es diese 1 Strecke offiziel. Aber der Irm hat mal noch eine andere gebaut...allerdings keine Ahnung ob die noch steht, befahrbar ist und soweiter


----------



## ride-FX (24. Juli 2013)

ist die frage was man im internet preisgeben sollte.


----------



## Schnitte (24. Juli 2013)

hat er ja selber groß verlauten lassen
wo die strecke reingeht weiß ja jetzt trotzdem keiner und der berg ist groß


----------



## N.Speiseeis (24. Juli 2013)

strecke ist noch vorhanden...muss man aber um spass zu haben schon fahren können


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Juli 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> NEIN! Die gibt es nirgendwo.



jetzt sei nicht so ...


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Juli 2013)

ride-FX schrieb:


> ist die frage was man im internet preisgeben sollte.


die ist zu geil ums öffentlich verraten


----------



## mw.dd (24. Juli 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> NEIN! Die gibt es nirgendwo.





ore-mountain schrieb:


> jetzt sei nicht so ...



Doch, ich bin so. Es ist nämlich frustrierend, wenn man ständig gegen die Vorurteile anderer das Mountainbiken betreffend ankämpft und dann kommt wieder so ein ..... um die Ecke und will "Wanderwege runterbrettern"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalorch (25. Juli 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Doch, ich bin so. Es ist nämlich frustrierend, wenn man ständig gegen die Vorurteile anderer das Mountainbiken betreffend ankämpft und dann kommt wieder so ein ..... um die Ecke und will "Wanderwege runterbrettern"



Danke erstmal. Falls uns die Strecke nicht reichen sollte: Habe mir eine recht detaillierte, kleinmaßstabige Wanderkarte gekauft. Werden da mal ein paar gestrichelte Wanderwege runterdüsen und schauen, ob es Spaß macht. Meist trifft man vor Ort ja allerhand Leute, die einem euphorisiert und adrenalingeschwängert den einen oder anderen Tipp geben - selbst einem ........
wie mir.


----------



## Schnitte (25. Juli 2013)

metalorch schrieb:


> Danke erstmal. Falls uns die Strecke nicht reichen sollte: Habe mir eine recht detaillierte, kleinmaßstabige Wanderkarte gekauft. Werden da mal ein paar gestrichelte Wanderwege runterdüsen und schauen, ob es Spaß macht. Meist trifft man vor Ort ja allerhand Leute, die einem euphorisiert und adrenalingeschwängert den einen oder anderen Tipp geben - selbst einem ........
> wie mir.



wen willstn in Tschechien treffen? Wenn du an einem Tag 5 Leute auf der Strecke findest, dann ist das viel. 
bei Bozi Dar handelt es sich nicht um einen Bikepark in Form von ein Lift, viele Strecken, der Biker steht im Vordergrund. Es gibt eine offizielle DH Strecke und der Lift transportiert Fahrräder (wobei es sich d meistens um Fahrradwanderer handelt)
also jetzt bitte nicht erwarten, dass die dort in die Hände klatschen wenn se den nächsten mit FF Helm sehen


----------



## plexi (25. Juli 2013)

metalorch schrieb:


> Werden da mal ein paar gestrichelte Wanderwege runterdüsen und schauen, ob es Spaß macht.


 
Genau solche rücksichtsvollen Leute wie Dich braucht unser Sport. Danke für den Bärendienst.


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. Juli 2013)

plexi schrieb:


> Genau solche rücksichtsvollen Leute wie Dich braucht unser Sport. Danke für den Bärendienst.



Jawolll, alle Krümmelkacker angetreten. MARSCH MARSCH! 



> Ich weiß ihr habt ne andre Sicht auf die Dinge, aber genau das ist das Problem! Eure Sicht ist FALSCH!!!!!!!



Ist der wirklich von folki...? mw.dd, hilfreich und zuvorkommend wie immer.


----------



## spümco (25. Juli 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Jawolll, alle Krümmelkacker angetreten. MARSCH MARSCH!



Fail!


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. Juli 2013)

spümco schrieb:


> Fail!



Ja klar, da fragt einer nach Bikespaß und wird sofort zugesch****. Genau solch tolerante Zeitgenossen bringen unser Hobby weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (25. Juli 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> wen willstn in Tschechien treffen? Wenn du an einem Tag 5 Leute auf der Strecke findest, dann ist das viel.
> bei Bozi Dar handelt es sich nicht um einen Bikepark in Form von ein Lift, viele Strecken, der Biker steht im Vordergrund. Es gibt eine offizielle DH Strecke und der Lift transportiert Fahrräder (wobei es sich d meistens um Fahrradwanderer handelt)
> also jetzt bitte nicht erwarten, dass die dort in die Hände klatschen wenn se den nächsten mit FF Helm sehen



5 Leute sind jetzt schon wenig für Bozi. In der Regel sind es mehr. Meist sogar mehr Deutsche als Tschechen. Dafür ist die Strecke die ernannte Lieblingsstrecke von einigen bekannten Fahrern. 
z.B von Irmisch oder der Rücknagel


----------



## plexi (25. Juli 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> da fragt einer nach Bikespaß und wird sofort zugesch****. Genau solch tolerante Zeitgenossen bringen unser Hobby weiter.



Eine Zeile Text setzt Du gleich mit "zugesch****" 

Wer von  "Wanderwege runterbrettern" und "paar gestrichelte Wanderwege runterdüsen" schreibt, der hat weder die DIMB-Rules verstanden, noch legt er/sie auf ein halbwegs rücksichtsvolles Verhalten Wert, was eigentlich überall im Leben selbstverständlich sein sollte. Egal ob Trail, Straße oder wo auch immer...


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. Juli 2013)

Jaaaa plexi, gibs uns! Wir alle pöse, du gut! Was du alles aus einer simplen Anfrage ableitest, reschbeckt alder. 

DIMB-Rules 

(und sorry für OT)


----------



## mw.dd (25. Juli 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ja klar, da fragt einer nach Bikespaß und wird sofort zugesch****. Genau solch tolerante Zeitgenossen bringen unser Hobby weiter.



Dein Hobby ist mir egal. Mir geht es um das Mountainbiken, nicht nur um den kurzfristigen Spaß für einige (zum Glück wenige) Egoisten.


----------



## spümco (25. Juli 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ja klar, da fragt einer nach Bikespaß und wird sofort zugesch****. Genau solch tolerante Zeitgenossen bringen unser Hobby weiter.


Nochmal Fail!
Du verstehst es einfach nicht.
Wanderwege runterbrettern is alles andere als tolerant.
Geht hier nicht um Spassbremsen, ich bewege mich selbst am liebsten auf solchen Wegen, aber mit etwas Voraussicht, der Toleranz von anderen Wegbenutzern zuliebe..
Schade dass man sowas hier noch ausdiskutieren muss...


----------



## metalorch (26. Juli 2013)

plexi schrieb:


> Genau solche rücksichtsvollen Leute wie Dich braucht unser Sport. Danke für den Bärendienst.



Wie gesagt, wir werden unseren unsäglich blutrünstigen Terrorakt in bereits beschriebener Art und Weise durchziehen. Haben das eben erst in Österreich erprobt. Neben den vielen Bikeparkabfahrten sind wir auch jede Menge Naturtrails "runtergebrettert". Nach ca. 1000 überfahrenen Wanderern und zig ausgerotteten Tier- und Pflanzenarten sind dort jetzt alle froh, dass wir wieder weg sind. Ach ja, ich vergaß: Die Berge sind leider unseren Reifenstollen zum Opfer gefallen. Bis auf ein paar Bremswellen ist Österreich jetzt Flachland. Müssen demnächst wohl die Schweiz oder Frankreich dran glauben und natürlich der Keilberg - hehe!!!

Ein etwas fader Beigeschmack bleibt selbst einem schlechten Menschen wie mir nicht verborgen. Offen wird hier über irgendwelche Geheimtipps getuschelt. Macht sich jedoch. mal ein "Fremder" auf, abseits der Hauptabfahrt etwas zu erkunden, gilt dies gleich als Bedrohung der kleinen Idylle. Wie scheinheilig und langweilig (gääääähn).


----------



## metalorch (26. Juli 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Jaaaa plexi, gibs uns! Wir alle pöse, du gut! Was du alles aus einer simplen Anfrage ableitest, reschbeckt alder.
> 
> DIMB-Rules
> 
> (und sorry für OT)



Waldschleicher: Lass' dich auch weiterhin nicht von diesen Hobbyfunktionären bzw. verkappten Kleingartenspartenvorständen, die uns auch noch in der Freizeit reglementieren und drangsalieren wollen, verbiegen. Hab' einfach Spaß am Biken!!!!!


----------



## metalorch (26. Juli 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> wen willstn in Tschechien treffen? Wenn du an einem Tag 5 Leute auf der Strecke findest, dann ist das viel.
> bei Bozi Dar handelt es sich nicht um einen Bikepark in Form von ein Lift, viele Strecken, der Biker steht im Vordergrund. Es gibt eine offizielle DH Strecke und der Lift transportiert Fahrräder (wobei es sich d meistens um Fahrradwanderer handelt)
> also jetzt bitte nicht erwarten, dass die dort in die Hände klatschen wenn se den nächsten mit FF Helm sehen



Schnitte: Danke für die objektiven und hilfreichen Antworten. Vielleicht sollten sich mehr Frauen in diesem eher maskulinen Forum herumtreiben. Das würde die Sache anscheinend entspannen. Bin selbst überrascht und z. T.  belustigt, welches "Erdbeben" meine simple Anfrage bei einigen "BiederMÄNNERN"ausgelöst hat.


----------



## Schnitte (26. Juli 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> 5 Leute sind jetzt schon wenig für Bozi. In der Regel sind es mehr. Meist sogar mehr Deutsche als Tschechen. Dafür ist die Strecke die ernannte Lieblingsstrecke von einigen bekannten Fahrern.
> z.B von Irmisch oder der Rücknagel



ob ich nun 5 oder 20 schreibe ändert auch nichts. aber war letzten sommer fast jedes freie WE da und auch diesen sommer wieder viel und mehr als 5-10 leute waren wir nie...


----------



## wurzeldödel (29. Juli 2013)

> Danke erstmal. Falls uns die Strecke nicht reichen sollte: Habe mir eine recht detaillierte, kleinmaßstabige Wanderkarte gekauft. Werden da mal ein paar gestrichelte Wanderwege runterdüsen und schauen, ob es Spaß macht. Meist trifft man vor Ort ja allerhand Leute, die einem euphorisiert und adrenalingeschwängert den einen oder anderen Tipp geben - selbst einem ........
> wie mir.



Mein Tipp dazu:
pack folgende Dinge in deinen Rucksack:
-gute Baumsäge
-Heckenschere
-Drahtschneider, um eventuellen Weide- oder Stacheldraht aus dem Hinterrad herausschneiden zu können
-feste Arbeitshandschuhe

als zweckmäßige Bekleidung empfehle ich:
- reißfeste lange Hosen und eine ebensolche Jacke

GPS ist auch ganz gut, damit du wieder zu deinem geliebten Start zurückfindest.
Viel Freude beim Erkunden der "gestrichelten" Wanderwege. 

Im Ernst:
Es wäre sehr schön, wenn wieder mehr Biker die vielen schönen Wanderwege nutzen würde. Leider wachsen diese von Jahr zu Jahr mehr zu. 

Eine Bitte: Fahrt mit Hirn! Der Erzgebirgswald ist kein flächendeckender Bikepark!

Danke
der Wurzeldödel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalorch (30. Juli 2013)

wurzeldödel schrieb:


> Mein Tipp dazu:
> pack folgende Dinge in deinen Rucksack:
> -gute Baumsäge
> -Heckenschere
> ...



Danke - also wieder mal volle Ausrüstung. Wieso wachsen diese Wege denn von Jahr zu Jahr mehr zu? Sterben die Wanderer aus? Ich dachte, der Keilberg wäre ein beliebtes Wandergebiet.

Habe mal in deine Fotoschau reingesehen. Schönes Bild von dir auf diesem tollen Trail am Keilberg. Werden uns diesen gelben Wanderweg auch mal gönnen. Werden auch versuchen, unser Hirn einzuschalten. Wir wollen uns neben der Abfahrt ja auch an der schönen Landschaft erfreuen (wie hoffentlich viele auch nach uns) und außerdem habe ich "Kind und Kegel" zuhause. Die werden sich garantiert nicht freuen, wenn "Papa" im Rollstuhl sitzt und wir in unserem Haus einen Treppenlift einbauen müssen.


----------



## schens (4. August 2013)

Wenn der Polemik dann mal wieder genüge getan wäre .....
Ist der Parkplatz in Kupka an der Talstation wärend der Ferien auch wochentags bewacht?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## N.Speiseeis (13. August 2013)

oben parken ist immer besser und auch bewachter...


----------



## Piefke (20. August 2013)

N.Speiseeis schrieb:


> oben parken ist immer besser und auch bewachter...


Man hat nur dann das Risiko, dass der Lift plötzlich nicht mher geht, alles schon erlebt.


----------



## El Basti (16. September 2013)

Servus Jungs und Mädels, 

ich möchte nächste Woche vom (20 - 22.09.13) eine Bikeparktour machen in Tschechien machen. Samstag rokytnice n. jizerou bikepark (schöne flowige abfahrt mit tollen Sprüngen drin, die alle gut machbar sind!) und Sonntag nach Spindlermühle bikepark (größerer Park mit verschiedenen Strecken, Freeride/ Downhill, Die Downhill unterm Lift hat es allerdings schon in sich, lange Strecke mit vielen engen Kurven! Sehr Kraftaufwendig.)

Nun brauch ich noch eine Option die in der Nähe ist für Freitag... (Kouty ist zu weit weg) ich komme von Richtung Stuttgart zún werde bei Dresden rein fahren...

Hat mir jemand noch n Tipp?

Danke


----------



## lnt (16. September 2013)

osternohe

is gleich an der A9 zwischen bayreuth und nürnberg. etwa 10 min landstraße von der ausfahrt schnaittach entfernt. sehr guter kleiner bikepark mit einfacher dh-strecke und verspielter, sprunglastiger freeride-strecke mit mucho variationsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## El Basti (16. September 2013)

lnt schrieb:


> osternohe
> 
> is gleich an der A9 zwischen bayreuth und nürnberg. etwa 10 min landstraße von der ausfahrt schnaittach entfernt. sehr guter kleiner bikepark mit einfacher dh-strecke und verspielter, sprunglastiger freeride-strecke mit mucho variationsmöglichkeiten.


 

Danke  
Vielleicht noch zur Info (hab ich vergessen), ich muss meine Großeltern am Donnerstag bei Decin abliefern... und von dort aus würde ich dann meine Tour am Freitag starten  
Da ist Osternohe leider wieder zu weit weg  Aber trotzdem danke für die Info...


----------



## Huckster82 (16. September 2013)

Fahr doch an den Jeschken bei Liberec.lässt sich super mit rokytnice und spindl verbinden


----------



## Piefke (16. September 2013)

Huckster82 schrieb:


> Fahr doch an den Jeschken bei Liberec.lässt sich super mit rokytnice und spindl verbinden





El Basti schrieb:


> Nun brauch ich noch eine Option die in der Nähe ist für Freitag...


Da ist Freitag im September zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Basti (16. September 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Da ist Freitag im September zu.


Soll das heißen, dass der Freitag n untätiger Tag bleiben wird?! Och nööööö....


----------



## lnt (16. September 2013)

jablonec wäre ne möglichkeit. haben eine hammer 4x-strecke und soweit ich weiß auch ne dh-strecke im wald. is gleich ums eck von liberec.


----------



## Huckster82 (20. September 2013)

die dh strecke isn witz  aber der 4 cross richtig geil  und man trifft oft den slavik da an


----------



## Huckster82 (28. September 2013)




----------



## -hr- (17. Oktober 2013)

Der Bikepark am Jeschken/Liberec Ã¶ffnet kommendes Wochenende noch einmal. 

Gute Nachrichten fÃ¼r alle Wander- und Reiseziele, Ã¼ber das bevorstehende Wochenende wird im Betrieb im Skigebiet JeÅ¡tÄd Skalka LD, wir laden Sie ein, einen schÃ¶nen Herbst Ausflug entlang des RÃ¼ckens des JeÅ¡tÄd (Jeschken) oder Adrenalin im Bikepark. Der Betrieb der Sesselbahn werden am Samstag und Sonntag von 09 bis 17. Wir freuen uns auf Sie. (Ãbersetzt von Bing)

DobrÃ¡ zprÃ¡va pro vÅ¡echny pÄÅ¡Ã­ i cyklo vÃ½letnÃ­ky, o nadchÃ¡zejÃ­cÃ­m vÃ­kendu bude v provozu LD Skalka ve SkiareÃ¡lu JeÅ¡tÄd, zveme VÃ¡s na pÄknÃ½ podzimnÃ­ vÃ½let po hÅebeni JeÅ¡tÄdu, nebo adrenalinu v bikeparku. Provoz sedaÄkovÃ© lanovky bude v sobotu i v nedÄli od 9.00 do 17.00 hodin. TÄÅ¡Ã­me se na VÃ¡s.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ski-areál-Ještěd/178655542226644

https://www.facebook.com/pages/2426i-Freeride-Team-Ještěd/86612558481

Ride On...


----------



## oundue (18. Oktober 2013)

Wir wollen am Sonntag mit paar Jungs nach Krupka!
Gibts irgend etwas Erwähnenswertes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (20. Oktober 2013)

wie siehts denn zurzeit in Bozi aus? Soweit fahrbar oder liegt schon Schnee? Laut Wetterapp solls ja noch recht "warm" sein


----------



## -hr- (23. Oktober 2013)

Laut Ski areÃ¡l JeÅ¡tÄd:

Gute Nachrichten fÃ¼r alle Wander- und Reiseziele am kommenden langen Wochenende 26.-28.10.2013 gehen in diesem Sommer Verkehr wirklich letzte LD Skalka im Skigebiet JeÅ¡tÄd, wir laden Sie zu einen schÃ¶nen Herbst-Ausflug des HÃ¶henzugs JeÅ¡tÄd (Jeschken) oder einen Schuss Adrenalin in der Bike-Park. Der Betrieb der Sesselbahn wird von Samstag bis Montag von 9.05 bis 05:05. Wir freuen uns auf Sie! (Ãbersetzt von Bing)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=524387714320090&id=178655542226644

und laut 2426i Freeride Team JeÅ¡tÄd:

Der Sessellift in den BIKEPARK JESTED wird wieder am Wochenende betrieben werden. Und das ist wirklich das letzte Mal in dieser Saison. ABER ACHTUNG! Es ist ein Feiertag am Montag in der Tschechischen Republik, die Sesselbahn wird auch online sein! Der BIKEPARK ist er geÃ¶ffnet, Sa, so und Mo 26.-28.10.2013 von 9,05 It 17.05! Kommen Sie und spazieren...

wird am kommenden Wochenende und Montag der Bikepark bzw. der Lift letztmalig in diesem Jahr fÃ¼r Biker Ã¶ffen...

Also Ride On Jungs...


----------



## miriquidi-biker (23. Oktober 2013)

Abend, da das Wetter noch so gut ist überlegen wir (4-6 Personen) am Sonntag 27.10. nach Krupka zu fahren. Weiß jemand ob der Lift noch auf hat?


----------



## ore-mountain (23. Oktober 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> wie siehts denn zurzeit in Bozi aus? Soweit fahrbar oder liegt schon Schnee? Laut Wetterapp solls ja noch recht "warm" sein



nix Schnee 

Strecke wird immer flowiger. Die Tschechen haben dieses Jahr einiges gebaut.


----------



## Schnitte (24. Oktober 2013)

geil, ich freu mich 
dann endlich wieder am Samstag auf meiner lieblingsstrecke shredden


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Oktober 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> geil, ich freu mich
> dann endlich wieder am Samstag auf meiner lieblingsstrecke shredden



dann sieht man sich vieleicht !


----------



## Schnitte (24. Oktober 2013)

sehr gut 
see ya


----------



## schens (24. Oktober 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> nix Schnee
> 
> Strecke wird immer flowiger. Die Tschechen haben dieses Jahr einiges gebaut.



Was und wo wurde gebaut??

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ore-mountain (24. Oktober 2013)

Ein Kumpel war letzte Woche oben. Sind wohl ein paar Kanten im mittleren Bereich dazugekommen. Nix krasses aber anscheinend mehr Airtime als vorher 

Die Sachen im oberen Bereich sind ja sicherlich bekannt.


----------



## Schnitte (25. Oktober 2013)

ore-mountain schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel war letzte Woche oben. Sind wohl ein paar Kanten im mittleren Bereich dazugekommen. Nix krasses aber anscheinend mehr Airtime als vorher
> 
> Die Sachen im oberen Bereich sind ja sicherlich bekannt.



danke für den Hinweis  schauen wir uns mal in Ruhe an.
freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind, war seit Juli nicht mehr dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexspeed (25. Oktober 2013)

Hört sich Super an, will auch mal wieder nach Bozi Dar. Weiß bloß nicht ob Sa oder So.
Ist der Lift denn Samstag und Sonntag offen?
Wäre schön wenn das jemand weiß nicht das ich da 2Stunden hinfahre und dann ist zu.
Wäre cool wenn ich mal jemand da antreffen würde.

Danke


----------



## Schnitte (25. Oktober 2013)

sind samstag da  neongelbes Propain und 3 YT Tues


----------



## ore-mountain (25. Oktober 2013)

Mein Kumpel hat ein KTM. Das fällt auf!
Werden auch 4 Leute sein. Aber erst Nachmittags!
Wetter soll passen ... also bis Morgen !


----------



## Schnitte (27. Oktober 2013)

war bisschen windig dieses WE in Bozi, aber ansonsten hat gepasst
nur irgendwie lag dieses Mal echt viel loses Gestein rum...also noch mehr als sonst. Oder ich bin echt zur Mimose geworden


----------



## N.Speiseeis (6. März 2014)

mahlzeit an alle cz freunde,

wochenende soll es ja warm werden, gibt es etwas zu öffnungszeiten zu berichten bozi o. krupka...ore mountain hast du info. hoffe alles wieder gut verheilt.


----------



## XCosser (6. März 2014)

Ich weiss das der einer Sessel dieses jahr nicht laufen soll. Stattdessen soll eine neue line entstehen und der 4er Sessellift genutzt werden. Die info hab ich von Leuten direkt aus cz  wenn ich naheres erfahre schreib ich!


----------



## Schnitte (6. März 2014)

in bozi liegt sicherlich noch schnee...
aber die strecke soll nicht mehr befahrbar sein bzw. der lift soll nicht mehr laufen? das macht mich geade sehr traurig, war die besten Strecke


----------



## Alexspeed (6. März 2014)

Na ich hoffe das in Bozi eine der alten Strecke ebenbürtige Strecke entsteht! War einfach zu gut die DH-Strecke.


----------



## ore-mountain (6. März 2014)

N.Speiseeis schrieb:


> mahlzeit an alle cz freunde,
> 
> wochenende soll es ja warm werden, gibt es etwas zu öffnungszeiten zu berichten bozi o. krupka...ore mountain hast du info. hoffe alles wieder gut verheilt.


Ich grüße dich 

alles wieder gut verheilt und wieder beim Alten 

Ich kann jetzt nur vom Fichtelberg sprechen, da ich dort jedes WE mit dem Brett bin. Im Wald liegt dort immer noch etwas Schnee. Da auf der Südseite vom Keilberg keine Beschneiungsanlage ist, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass im Pistenbereich kein Schnee mehr liegt!

Zum Thema Liftbetrieb kann ich nur sagen, dass der neue Sessellift diesen Winter immer noch nicht lief. Von daher wird wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr wieder der alte Lift weiter laufen. Dieser lief auch im Winter. Laut Webside vom Skigebiet läuft er aktuell nicht!

Solange noch Schnee liegt bleib ich noch beim Brett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N.Speiseeis (7. März 2014)

stimmt es, dass die alte strecke nicht mehr fahrbar ist...kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen..wenn die jungs letztes jahr so einiges oben gebaut haben????


----------



## ore-mountain (7. März 2014)

Gegenfrage: Warum soll sie denn nicht mehr fahrbar sein ???


----------



## Schnitte (7. März 2014)

befahrbar sicherlich, aber wenn dich der Lift nicht nach oben bringt, wird es eher schwierig


----------



## ore-mountain (7. März 2014)

Ich versuche am Sonntag mal was raus zu finden!


----------



## XCosser (9. März 2014)

hier ein paar Infos von der FB Seite der Jungs aus Bozi! https://www.facebook.com/groups/156939104483877/


----------



## ore-mountain (10. März 2014)

XCosser schrieb:


> hier ein paar Infos von der FB Seite der Jungs aus Bozi! https://www.facebook.com/groups/156939104483877/



Kannst du die Info für Nicht-Facebook'ler mal hier rein kopieren? 

Also ich hab gestern aus Othaler Quelle erfahren, dass der alte Lift weiter laufen soll!
Selbst wenn der neue Lift laufen soll (was ich nicht glaube, denn sonst wäre er diesen Winter bereits gelaufen) kommt man ja problemlos von der Strecke zum Lift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCosser (11. März 2014)

infos von der FB seite:
14.feb.2014

_Info na jaro 2014. Jak počasí dovolí tak začínáme stavět novou lajnu na nové sjezdovce. Od června se můžete vozit na nové DH line a nové lanovce. Stará DH bude ,,uzavřena,, ( neupravována ) z důvodu rekonstrukce sjezdovky a staré lanovky._

*Infos über Frühjahr 2014. Wie es das Wetter erlaubt begann also eine neue Zeile auf der neuen Piste zu bauen. Ab Juni können Sie auf der neuen Linie fahren und das neue heben die DH. Die DH werden alt, geschlossen, (Neupravována) durch den Wiederaufbau der alten Skipisten und Seilbahnen.*
*
9.Mär.2014
*
_Dnes jsme vytyčili novou DH line pro 2014! Ve středu to jdem projít se starostou a majitelem arealu. Pokud vše schválí, tak práce začnou do 3 týdnů! Těste se na DH asi 4km ..les, skály, dropy._
*
Heute haben wir eine neue Zeile ein DH für 2014! Mittendrin gehen wir mit dem Bürgermeister und der Besitzer der Gegend spazieren. Wenn alles genehmigt wird, wird innerhalb von 3 Wochen beginnen! Těste, DH ca. 4 km.Wald, Felsen, Drop









Alle zufrieden? *


----------



## AirNST (11. März 2014)

Danke für die inforation

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## N.Speiseeis (12. März 2014)

wie ich die cz ´en  kenne, wird es bestimmt eine ordentlich dh piste werden. ich hoffe es. der spot bozi ist seit jahren einerd er besten naturbelassenen strecken für uns dh ler.


----------



## ore-mountain (18. März 2014)

da bin ich jetzt auch mal sehr gespannt


----------



## -hr- (21. März 2014)

Geht los, Jungs....


----------



## swenfischer (24. März 2014)

Moin.

war jemand nun mal in bozi ob der alte lift fährt


----------



## N.Speiseeis (2. April 2014)

ich hätte die selbe frage...habe jetzt auch schon wieder gehört, dass die alte strecke platt sein soll. gibt es irgendwelche neuigkeiten???? danke


----------



## Schnitte (2. April 2014)

vorerst ist der Lift bis Mai geschlossen, es wird aber wohl über eine Öffnung über die Ostertage nachgedacht
mit der Strecke konnte ich bsiher nicht lesen, ob diese platt ist. Aber laut O-Ton der Tschechen scheint dies nicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## Schnitte (14. April 2014)

also die alte strecke in bozi dar gibt es wohl noch, es wird aber mit hochtouren an der neuen gearbeitet  die ist aber noch nicht befahrbar 
zwecks ostern verdichten sich die Hinweise, dass wohl offen ist. aber genaues wurde dahin gehend noch nicht gesagt


----------



## dudex13 (19. April 2014)

Wir waren mal dort, Tag zu vor Webcams gecheckt alles super sieht gut aus
Autos gepackt und früh aufgestanden und dann lag Schnee 
und wie das nun mal so ist wenn man Bozi fahren will dann fährt man da auch 

Solitärieman war nicht da, also Lift war zu recht verlassen da alles
Strecke war naja schwer zu sagen wie es untendrunter aussieht
irgend wo lag ein Baum im weg der Rest steht noch,






könnte also noch etwas dauern bis es da wieder richtig los geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (19. April 2014)

kaum ist der Winter vorbei, dann kommt der Schnee ... kotz

Aber zumindest steht Double noch. Ich hätte gedacht, der überlebt den Pistenbulli nicht


----------



## AirNST (25. April 2014)

guten abend in die runde,

hat jemand aktuelle infos über KRUPKA (lift an ? und so allgemein)


glück auf
ernst


----------



## dudex13 (25. April 2014)

AirNST schrieb:


> guten abend in die runde,
> 
> hat jemand aktuelle infos über KRUPKA (lift an ? und so allgemein)
> 
> ...



wäre auch daran interessiert war noch nie dort wollt mal hin schauen


----------



## AirNST (25. April 2014)

ma schaun was geht


----------



## schens (16. Mai 2014)

AirNST schrieb:


> guten abend in die runde,
> 
> hat jemand aktuelle infos über KRUPKA (lift an ? und so allgemein)
> 
> ...



Da du ja nun in krupka warst, könntest du deine frage mal beantworten. 
Hätten alle was von....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AirNST (16. Mai 2014)

war recht frustrierend, da der lift stand (grund: problem mit neuem seil) hab keine info, ob jetzt wieder ok.  Haben zu dritt geshuttlet (kommt man auch auf zwei abfahrten pro nase in der stunde. Strecke wie bekannt , kleine schönheitsoperationen waren gemacht. Recht weit unten ist ein sprung übern ziehweg, den ich noch nicht kannte


----------



## schens (20. Mai 2014)

laut Info Berghotel läufte der Lift wieder...


----------



## dulldeidi (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo, gibt es irgendwelche infos wie der lift um himmelfahrt herum geöffnet ist? Do, Fr, Sa, So? cheers, jens


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (1. Oktober 2014)

Servus,

Sonntag ist mal Jested geplant.
Kann mir bitte jemand kurz helfen und sagen wo man am besten parkt, Liftkarte zieht und wie weit es zum Parkplatz ist?

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (1. Oktober 2014)

Parken geht am Besten auf dem Parkdeck, Liftkarten gibt direkt am Lift, Vom Pardeck aus muss man etwa 100 m schieben oder bergauf fahren und rollt dann zum Lift.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (2. Oktober 2014)

Ok, merci! 
Brauch ich dort Kronen oder kommen die mit Euro klar?
Hatte da bisher noch keine Probleme bei den Tschechen.


----------



## N.Speiseeis (3. Juni 2015)

habt ihr mal bozi gesehen...soll dort ein bikepark entstehen????


----------



## ore-mountain (3. Juni 2015)

alles grad in der Mache! Neuer DH und drei "Flowtrails"
Aber ich hoffe der DH wird nicht zu sehr Autobahn ...

http://leto.klinovec.cz/de/downhill-klinovec
https://www.facebook.com/downhill.klinovec

http://leto.klinovec.cz/cz/floutrejl-park-klinovec
https://www.facebook.com/floutrejlpark.klinovec


----------



## mw.dd (3. Juni 2015)

Die Oberwiesenthaler werden sich freuen; da brauchen sie selbst nichts zu tun...
Oder wie es früher immer hieß: "Geh doch rüber"


----------



## N.Speiseeis (4. Juni 2015)

hallo ore mountain,

lang nichts gehört. verletzungsfrei über den winter gekommen. vielleicht sehen wir uns mal wieder bei unseren freunden auf dem keilberg.

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ore-mountain (5. Juni 2015)

N.Speiseeis schrieb:


> hallo ore mountain,
> 
> lang nichts gehört. verletzungsfrei über den winter gekommen. vielleicht sehen wir uns mal wieder bei unseren freunden auf dem keilberg.
> 
> cu


Ausser ein paar Wehwehchen nix weiter  
Wir wollen uns das nächstes WE mal anschauen!


----------



## Steve Style (24. Juli 2015)

Bin am Montag in der Nähe von Krupka. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Lift derzeit in Betrieb ist? Muss man eigentlich immer noch um sein Fahrzeug fürchten (zumindest habe ich die vergangenen Jahre immer solche Geschichten gehört)? Komme leicht in Erklärungsnot, wenn Firmenwagen weg ist...


----------



## mw.dd (24. Juli 2015)

Lift ist mindestens am WE in Betrieb, Wochentag weiß ich nicht. Aber es sind Ferien, da ist es zumindest wahrscheinlich.
Der Parkplatz ist gebührenpflichtig und und wird von den Kassiererinnen bewacht.


----------



## Steve Style (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo Micha, besten Dank für die Antwort. Wenn es mir zeitlich reicht und das Wetter nicht zu schlecht wird, schaue ich mal vorbei. Ist schon drei Jahre her, dass ich das letzte Mal da war, scheint sich aber nicht viel verändert zu haben...


----------

